# *NEW* Nitecore EC4 & EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens



## Ryp (Jan 29, 2015)

**NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/ec4


----------



## kj2 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Interesting


----------



## Capolini (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

hmmmmmmmm,,,,similar looking to my TK35. Probably MK-R or MT-G2?.or the newest ones XHP50/XHP70?!,,,,Probably the former.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Already won a award too  http://www.nitecore.com/newsDetail.aspx?id=387


----------



## Capolini (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



kj2 said:


> Already won a award too  http://www.nitecore.com/newsDetail.aspx?id=387


 That's nice. However, how is an award legitimate before the public gets the opportunity to test it?!! After all, we are the ones who buy the product. If we do not like it, their product is an award winner that failed!!!!

That is being the :devil:'s advocate but also has logic and validity tied in!


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Good for nitecore, they have an amazing amount of products out at the minute. This looks like a gooden, mt g2 hopefully.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



zs&tas said:


> Good for nitecore, they have an amazing amount of products out at the minute. This looks like a gooden, mt g2 hopefully.



They sure due. Now if the could just improve their durability, quality control, and customer service


----------



## regulator (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

That seems like a very compact double 18650 light with nice design. Very interesting. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Dr.444 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Looks promising :thinking:


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

specs?


----------



## richbuff (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

This item falls within my range of size/power interest. (i.e. something midway between the MMU-X3 and the MM15)

This item looks to be a little bit more compact and a little bit lighter than the Nitecore P36. (of which I am searching for comparative reviews of)

Google search currently results in almost zero information for this item. Too soon, so it would seem.


----------



## y260 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



Tachead said:


> They sure due. Now if the could just improve their durability, quality control, and customer service



I personally think Nitecore makes a good product. I don't fully understand why people still talk about them as this lowly chinese brand that lacks quality control. I've had my TM36 for a few months, TM26 for about a year, and my SRT7 for maybe 2 years and I have nothing but good to say. The anodizing, threads, electronics and overall quality feels just like a Surefire or better.

And Nitecore actually upgrades their LED technology....It seems like all of their lights are sporting a fairly current XML2 or XPG2 (and they experimented with the sbt-70 in the tm36). If we have to compare, Surefire takes god-awful long times to upgrade, and by the time they have, theres something better out.

I hope Nitecore improves durability and quality control anyway, but I don't think they necessarily need to catch up to anyone.


----------



## TheBelgian (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



y260 said:


> I personally think Nitecore makes a good product. I don't fully understand why people still talk about them as this lowly chinese brand that lacks quality control. I've had my TM36 for a few months, TM26 for about a year, and my SRT7 for maybe 2 years and I have nothing but good to say. The anodizing, threads, electronics and overall quality feels just like a Surefire or better.
> 
> And Nitecore actually upgrades their LED technology....It seems like all of their lights are sporting a fairly current XML2 or XPG2 (and they experimented with the sbt-70 in the tm36). If we have to compare, Surefire takes god-awful long times to upgrade, and by the time they have, theres something better out.
> 
> I hope Nitecore improves durability and quality control anyway, but I don't think they necessarily need to catch up to anyone.



My reason for thinking that is that the number of people posting about their P12 dying after drops of less than 3 ft can no longer be counted with all my fingers (of which I still have a full complement). (queue Ryp telling his P12 went though the wash with the tailcap slightly undone , @Ryp no offence man:twothumbs, just teasing). And I have yet to hear people complain about a broken Fenix PD35 (aside from complaints of moonlight and tailstanding), inspite of it being their most popular model (thus lots of people should have one).


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Yes, funny thing about the "Award".. they probably have their own Nitecore awards every new release or so. 
I don`t think its a valuable award by any means!


----------



## smooth2o (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

We do the same thing in the flyfishing community. Usually, the press gets to review the products before the show along with any dealers. When the public is allowed to review, you don't know who they are as they may be linked to the manufacturer. Besides, you want to come out of the show with awards, not get them post show or you lose a lot of the "free adverts".



Capolini said:


> That's nice. However, how is an award legitimate before the public gets the opportunity to test it?!! After all, we are the ones who buy the product. If we do not like it, their product is an award winner that failed!!!!
> 
> That is being the :devil:'s advocate but also has logic and validity tied in!


----------



## smooth2o (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

That's a pretty worthless comment without any background. Basically, trash talk. And, if the comment comes from when they were an emerging company, and they have fixed it (don't know, I wasn't here then), you need to get over it.

Nitecore took a segment of the market by listening to what consumers wanted, then produced some pretty good products, maybe even excellent. BTW, it's "do", not "due".



Tachead said:


> They sure due. Now if the could just improve their durability, quality control, and customer service


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

 now things are getting interesting.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



Tachead said:


> They sure due. Now if the could just improve their durability, quality control, and customer service


unfair. They are no different to the others, my ex11, ife1 and chamelion have been faultless. The ring lights are very well made indeed. And the finish on the chamelion is very nice.

The only improvement I could make is more agressive knurling, but again you can say that about the others too.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Another floodlight...


----------



## Ryp (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



TheBelgian said:


> (queue Ryp telling his P12 went though the wash with the tailcap slightly undone , @Ryp no offence man:twothumbs, just teasing)



None taken, I actually laughed at that :laughing:


----------



## 18650 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



y260 said:


> I personally think Nitecore makes a good product. I don't fully understand why people still talk about them as this lowly chinese brand that lacks quality control. I've had my TM36 for a few months, TM26 for about a year, and my SRT7 for maybe 2 years and I have nothing but good to say. The anodizing, threads, electronics and overall quality feels just like a Surefire or better. And Nitecore actually upgrades their LED technology....It seems like all of their lights are sporting a fairly current XML2 or XPG2 (and they experimented with the sbt-70 in the tm36). If we have to compare, Surefire takes god-awful long times to upgrade, and by the time they have, theres something better out. I hope Nitecore improves durability and quality control anyway, but I don't think they necessarily need to catch up to anyone.


 Look at the EA8 threads in this sub-forum and the reviews sub-forum.


----------



## y260 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



18650 said:


> Look at the EA8 threads in this sub-forum and the reviews sub-forum.



I've seen a lot of the reviews in the review sub-forum...Selfbuilt in particular generally has good things to say about the Nitecore lights he tests.


----------



## smooth2o (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



18650 said:


> Look at the EA8 threads in this sub-forum and the reviews sub-forum.



I did. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358879-NITECORE-EA8-Caveman-Review-(8-4xAA)

I only see good reviews, maybe you should post a link to what you think is shoddy workmanship or whatever claims you are making....


----------



## Tixx (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

What is the difference between this and the P36 if anyone knows?


----------



## martinaee (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

It's kind of like how PBR is "award winning"...


----------



## y260 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



Tixx said:


> What is the difference between this and the P36 if anyone knows?


It looks as if the the EC4S is going to be a smaller version of the P36 with similar output. The circular red switch looks to possibly be an adaptation (or improvement) of the P36's rotary switch. I see a dual side switch on the body of the EC4S which indicates it probably will not have a normal clicky tailswitch. I also noticed that they added a more aggressive knurling on the body and deeper heatsink grooves on the head. 

Side by side

P36:







"EC4S"


----------



## 18650 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



smooth2o said:


> I did. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?358879-NITECORE-EA8-Caveman-Review-(8-4xAA) I only see good reviews, maybe you should post a link to what you think is shoddy workmanship or whatever claims you are making....


 I guess you didn't read past the first post.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



Tachead said:


> They sure due. Now if the could just improve their durability, quality control, and customer service



+1

FWIW Reading thru the nitecore posts wont give you a very accurate picture even of what cpfers think. Most of my critical/negative reviews are removed but that is certainly not the case with positive reviews. I'm not complaining - Nitecore contributes $ and I don't!


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

neutral tint and output modes with following runtimes: 20-30hr, 7-9hrs other than these ultra low and turbo. I am getting this light now matter what. Also a tripod socket will help.


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



18650 said:


> I guess you didn't read past the first post.



I read through quite a few. First, I had to find it which wasn't that easy, then I read maybe 7-8 pages of posts without seeing anything too critical. Perhaps a link would have been better.


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



rickypanecatyl said:


> +1
> 
> FWIW Reading thru the nitecore posts wont give you a very accurate picture even of what cpfers think. Most of my critical/negative reviews are removed but that is certainly not the case with positive reviews. I'm not complaining - Nitecore contributes $ and I don't!



Really? One or more of your critical reviews was removed from this forum? Somehow, I find that hard to believe... Isn't that what this forum is all about? Otherwise, why be here? Of course, you can trash talk a light too, I haven't read the forum rules, perhaps someone could enlighten me. I'd be interested in reading one of your Nitecore reviews. There's always the PM option.


----------



## Tixx (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



y260 said:


> It looks as if the the EC4S is going to be a smaller version of the P36 with similar output. The circular red switch looks to possibly be an adaptation (or improvement) of the P36's rotary switch. I see a dual side switch on the body of the EC4S which indicates it probably will not have a normal clicky tailswitch. I also noticed that they added a more aggressive knurling on the body and deeper heatsink grooves on the head.
> 
> Side by side
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



smooth2o said:


> Really? One or more of your critical reviews was removed from this forum? Somehow, I find that hard to believe... Isn't that what this forum is all about? Otherwise, why be here? Of course, you can trash talk a light too, I haven't read the forum rules, perhaps someone could enlighten me. I'd be interested in reading one of your Nitecore reviews. There's always the PM option.


 
All the time! But you need to understand the lights I critically review are what make it possible for this web site to exist. By contrast I'm also a dirtbike/adventure bike junkie and spend time at a forum called Advrider. You can share just about any motorcycle experience you want there but that's because they don't have any advertising. To be honest, I have no idea how that forum survives/makes money. 

I certainly don't keep all my removed reviews. I did happen to save my latest which honestly I didn't expect it to last very long here. It is harsh and points out weaknesses in several brands of lights. I titled it "Why I hate Fenix headlamps" after 2 Fenix headlamps broke on me back to back, and I was using a jet beam flashlight like a headlamp by putting it in my mouth. A leech had crawled on the back of the flashlight and attached itself to the roof of my mouth making 2 back to back broken Fenix headlamps an extra painful experience. I'll pm you that one as I still have it!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

This EC4S looks pretty nice. It's just begging for Vinh to put an MTG2 in it.:twothumbs


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

It has MT-G2 already.


----------



## CUL8R (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

I already have 2 lights in this class (TK35UEvn and P36vn) or I would consider getting it. I think it's a nice looking light with a decent output and I've had no problems with other NiteCore lights I own. I like the MTG2 emitter. I've got a PD40vn (single 26650) coming and I think it'll stack up well against all these double 18650 MTG2 lights.


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Ooooo pd40vn sounds nice :twothumbs


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

The issue with Nitecore is their long history of "overrate and overstate" BS marketing. Anybody else remember the level of hype Nitecore put into the run up to the release of the SRT line the SRT7 specifically? Their advertising claims were somewhat close to accurate for the SRT3+5 but for the SRT6+7 nearly everything they claimed about those two lights was BS. Ive had my SRT7 since it came out a couple of years ago and blew $110+ on an hugely under performing light. From the chintzy plastic "tactical" rings to output ratings so overrated I have barely seen anything like it since. Perfect example of why Nitecore has a bad rep with many veteran flashaholics-SRT7 "960 lumens ANSI" turned out to be a paltry 780 BS lumens. Same for the SRT6 "930 lumens ANSI" is actually less than 750 lumens BS. Nitecore went out of their way to trumpet utter BS big numbers they knew full well were woefully overrated and charged(and STILL charge)a premium for the 6 and 7 over these hugely inflated numbers. I remember the fancy runtime graphs where the lights would be running say 960 lumens full on for over an hour then barely drop etc. All fanciful BS and it worked.

Just check out Selfbuilts reviews or any other independent reviews of the majority of their models over the years and this theme repeats itself. They are STILL behind Fenix in terms of quality and solid marketing. Nitecore is indeed finally starting to step it up in 2015 it seems as they are introducing models that have much more realistic output claims behind them but old habits are hard to break and you get things like the 2015 EA41 "1020 lumens" which turned out to be 780 even though I love my EA41 overall I went into it knowing full well Nitecores output claims were likely to be off by 200 or more lumens which is just plain awful but I do really like the light.

The P12 is a bright spot as it has tested to be less than 100 lumens short of their "official ANSI testing" numbers. I actually really like mine. Love the blinky modes and voltage meter but vs my UC35 it feels like a cheap toy quality wise. If you want a badass Nitecore that pulls the claimed numbers one has to spend hundreds of dollars on their Tiny Monster line. In the end the cheap plastic "tactical rings" on both my SRT6+7 broke in half and both lights have sat in their sheaths on the shelves batteries removed the second far better lights like Eagletacs, better Jetbeams and the 2014 TK22 came along. 

Hold a P12 in one hand and a PD35 in the other. If you cannot tell the difference in quality in everything from anodizing to the slightly thicker aluminum used in the Body of the Fenix then IDK what to tell you. 

The Nitecore MH12 should be selling soon and I am looking forward to buying this UC35 competitor so I can gauge how Nitecore is (or isnt) coming along.

End rant


----------



## smooth2o (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



CelticCross74 said:


> End rant



Excellent rant.


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Maybe u need your own honest reviews website ! 

So I am wondering on the advantages to us of die casting ?


----------



## richbuff (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



CelticCross74 said:


> [snip].... .... .... slightly thicker aluminum used in the Body of the Fenix then IDK what to tell you. .... [snip]
> 
> End rant



IDK what? Fenix IDK 75? Nitecore IDK 35? Any leaked pics yet? Will it/they have the new super duper emitter(s)?


----------



## charlieplanb (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

IDK = I dont know


richbuff said:


> IDK what? Fenix IDK 75? Nitecore IDK 35? Any leaked pics yet? Will it/they have the new super duper emitter(s)?


----------



## Ryp (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



Looks like there also is an EC4 which has an XM-L2 vs the MT-G2 on the EC4S.


----------



## Danielsan (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



Tixx said:


> What is the difference between this and the P36 if anyone knows?



this is a 2x18650 light with xm-l2 and 1000 lumen, the S version has mtg2 and 2000 lumen. The lights are lighter because they are not cnc machined, its casted alloy. Casted alloy has better heat transfer compared to cnc machined lights but i guess its cheaper to produce. Both lights are physical identical except the LED. Prices are not available yet. Die cast has also the advantage of beeing able to give the light a free shape, with cnc you have limitations in terms of the shape of the light


----------



## y260 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Another pic, was on unofficial nitecore facebook:

http://s16.postimg.org/5n6cnc7c5/10653827_364121693794929_8396154066556965852.jpg


----------



## kj2 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Released by Nitecore today  http://flashlight.nitecore.com/product/ec4



Max Output1000 lumens
Max Beam Distance322 m
Max Beam Intensity26000 cd
Max Run time250 h 0 m / 10.42 d
 LEDCREE XM-L2 U2
ReflectorSMO
Battery2 × 18650, 4 × CR123
Special ModesLocation Beacon, SOS, Strobe
 Length150 mm / 5.91 in
Head Size40 mm / 1.57 in
Weight171 g / 6.03 oz


----------



## Glenn7 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

I could see the use of this design for the MT-G "S" model for heat management of its size - but to me the XM-L I think your not gaining much, shorter but fatter - hard to find that switch in the dark I'd be thinking - also the model they chose to compare it to is the Nitecore MT40, bigger light and bigger figures as well MT40 @ 46000cd and 430 meter throw Vs EC4 @ 26000cd and 322 meter throw. It might be X amount lighter and smaller but they don't mention basically same output (lumen's) but less throw - there is no magic with reflectors you cant beat size for throw (except using optics for a pin point beam) just thinking out loud as to what you gain....

From what I see it's comparable to some Fenix and Eagletac in size/output/spec's


----------



## Ryp (May 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Looking forward to the EC4S.


----------



## twistedraven (May 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Was really looking to get a Fenix TK35UE, and wasn't really liking the Nitecore P36 too much because of its size. Really looking forward to the EC4S as well. Want to see some reviews and tests ran on it.

Hopefully the mode spacing is good too, I'd like a high mode with no stepdowns and a usable 2-3 hours of runtime. I'm guessing that would be somewhere around 1000 lumens.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Has the EC4S been announced yet? I did see the EC4 announced but haven't seen anything official for the other model? Interesting design and I wonder how the die cast design will work as a heat sink and heat dissipation?


----------



## Stephen2010 (May 26, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Looking forward to the EC4S.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 26, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Interested in only neutral white tint light, so if MT-G2 one is neutral white I will get one.

Edit: Has anyone else noticed that this light even though uses 2x18650 lights has very low runtimes on Low/Mid output levels? Is this light seriously that inefficient?


----------



## twistedraven (May 26, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Runtimes are tested using 2600mah batteries. Add 30% more to the times.


----------



## Timothybil (May 26, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

The EC4 isn't anodized either. It has some sort of special 'varnish' coating instead. If nothing else, that should bring the price down since anodizing is expensive. Nitecore also didn't say whether the power meter was like the EA41 with just ranges, or an actual voltmeter like some of the others. Waiting for more info and pricing. That EC4S does sound interesting though.


----------



## snowlover91 (May 27, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

One thing I noticed about this light is it also has the temperature regulation which will adjust output to give the highest output possible. I'm glad to see Nitecore using this feature in more of their lights as it is far better than a timed stepdown IMO.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 27, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*



twistedraven said:


> Runtimes are tested using 2600mah batteries. Add 30% more to the times.


Nitecore always quotes runtimes(for lights that use 18650 cells) using their 2600mAh 18650 cells. but EC25 Cobra @60Lumens can run for 25hrs on a single 18650 cell. So a light using 2x18650 with runtime of just 19.75hrs @80Lumens doesnt sound right. Runtime should have been a little higher. I think I will give this light a miss and would rather purchase Fenix PD40.


----------



## KeepingItLight (May 27, 2015)

*Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

I searched for the Nitecore EC4S at Illumn.com today. They do not carry it as yet. A broader search came up with the EC4 at Amazon, but it's the EC4 XM-L2 version, rather than the EC4S MT-G2 that interests me. If you look at product details on the Amazon page, you will see that the EC4 first became available there today, 2015-May-27.

Oddly, another Amazon page has the EC4 bundled with 2x 18650 batteries, but the cost is $100 higher than the flashlight alone! Perhaps that is a mistake that will be corrected soon.


----------



## twistedraven (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

I do wonder how stoving varnish compares to ha3 anodizing for scratch resistance and impact resistance.

Because I'm a big geek, I spent 20 minutes last night making an accurate mockup model of the EC4/S using foam and cardboard rolls. I really wish these had a tail forward clicky on them, because the handle length and size is just about perfect for one. I probably won't mind the E series dual button system though.


----------



## markr6 (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Interested in that MT-G2. Nitecore seemed to give up on the neutral white options, so this is the next best thing if it's the 5000K I'm assuming.


----------



## skelton660 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

A&A has this for 20% off right now for those interested. I bought one.


----------



## Amelia (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



markr6 said:


> Interested in that MT-G2. Nitecore seemed to give up on the neutral white options, so this is the next best thing if it's the 5000K I'm assuming.



If it's 5000K, I'll buy the SECOND it becomes available.
So far, reading the specs, there's nothing bad I can see about this light. 5000K would make it perfect!


----------



## snowlover91 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

If the EC4S has the MT-G2 emitter and has thermal regulation it'll be quite a light.. With 2k lumens it would be quite a light with strong throw also.


----------



## lumentia (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

This is a nicely sized light. They managed to take care of a few of the flaws I saw with the fenix tk35 such as inefficient use of space (it could have been smaller if it were designed better) and plastic battery carrier. I like the 2 parallel 18650 setup, the dual switches, and if this light eventually gets released with the mtg2 would make this an awesome G.P. light. 

BUT...

Die cast aluminum isn't nearly as strong as billet 6061-t6 aircraft aluminum, but is much, much cheaper to make in the long run (up front die mold costs are high but it's a one time cost. )

Stove varnish? I hope that's a typo. If not, that sounds ridiculous and clearly another cost cutting measure unless it's a stove 'varnish' different from what I'm familiar with. Paint will never be as durable as hard anodizing.

Yes, the runtimes are unimpressive, even for 2600 mah cells. Maybe it's a cheap driver. Might as well have a 1 x 18650 light that's much smaller and lighter. (Not counting the advantage of being able to use an MTG2 emitter)

I like the innovative nature of nitecore but am surprised that they are marketing this as a premium light. I'm also surprised that these cost cutting measures didn't translate into a cheaper retail price. Think I'll wait.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Nitecore is not very innovative, lol...google around and you will see some very similar previously established "innovations"


----------



## lumentia (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



dc38 said:


> Nitecore is not very innovative, lol...google around and you will see some very similar previously established "innovations"


I can think of a few things they've come up with that are not just gimmicks, even if they haven't been superbly implemented, like the sliding switch on the HC90, the rotary dial with button capabilities, and die casting a flashlight (there's nothing inherently wrong with die casting, it's probably strong enough as I don't plan on using it for a chock block but I think they priced it too high) . OK I'm only coming up with three lol. Maybe the right word would be market savvy.

Speaking of the mode dial with button capabilities, that would have been awesome if it was in a better, smaller light, at the front of the light, and the light was turned on/of by pressing the dial down.


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Although it's slightly OT, Nitecore has a history of taking certain novelty ideas and putting them in the mainstream production line. Take for example the Nitecore piston drive series, the original idea began with CPF member McGizmp but Nitecore worked out a deal with him and brought the piston drive series into commercial production. They also have made the magnetic control ring (current SRT series) popular as well. The die cast light is innovative in the sense that I've yet to see another die cast flashlight and this will cut down on weight and size. Interested to see the performance of this light. It's not one I'm interested in since I don't like multi-cell lithium lights but for those who like this style it does look to be a nice light. I'm sure some deals will come out for $40-45 range once it's widely available which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

From my recollection (and I could be wrong...), it was Surefire that pioneered the magnetic control ring, with the U2 light. The next light that I saw with this was the Jetbeam "raptor" with its 4-position ring. The first "infinitely variable" ring was a Sunwayman, the V10 if I remember right. Nitecore came late to the magring party - but I think they are the first ones to really do it right.


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



Amelia said:


> From my recollection (and I could be wrong...), it was Surefire that pioneered the magnetic control ring, with the U2 light. The next light that I saw with this was the Jetbeam "raptor" with its 4-position ring. The first "infinitely variable" ring was a Sunwayman, the V10 if I remember right. Nitecore came late to the magring party - but I think they are the first ones to really do it right.



Sounds like an accurate summary, they weren't innovative by pioneering this technology but they did bring it commercial and get it right. The V11r and SRT lights are the two best magnetic ring lights under $100 imo. Nitecore has been innovative in a few areas and the die cast light is one that seems original to them but they're also good at taking ideas from others and implementing them quite effectively like the PD lights or magnetic ring lights.


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

This EC4S might not be as innovative to me as much as just nice. I was really looking into the Fenix TK35UE, but it's just plain too big for what it brings to the table. It's nice to see a 2x 18650 MTG2 light like the EC4S that's compact and without a battery carrier.


----------



## skelton660 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



lumentia said:


> Stove varnish? I hope that's a typo. If not, that sounds ridiculous and clearly another cost cutting measure unless it's a stove 'varnish' different from what I'm familiar with. Paint will never be as durable as hard anodizing.



If you google it, stove varnish is an established painting process for aluminum that is cast. Anodizing is apparently not possible because of the alloy that is used to created a flowable aluminum. I will have my EC4 tomorrow and will report on the finish.

Here's a quote I found about the process “Wet painting is the cheapest and simplest, while stoving varnish is the most expensive and finest painting process”


----------



## markr6 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



twistedraven said:


> This EC4S might not be as innovative to me as much as just nice. I was really looking into the Fenix TK35UE, but it's just plain too big for what it brings to the table. It's nice to see a 2x 18650 MTG2 light like the EC4S that's compact and without a battery carrier.



I've contemplated the TK35UE for months...glad I held off. There's just more lights out there with better performance in better form factor IMO. This EC4S may be a great alternative.


----------



## 18650 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



markr6 said:


> I've contemplated the TK35UE for months...glad I held off. There's just more lights out there with better performance in better form factor IMO. This EC4S may be a great alternative.


 And hope the Nitecore has a more robust internal design.


----------



## lumentia (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



twistedraven said:


> This EC4S might not be as innovative to me as much as just nice. I was really looking into the Fenix TK35UE, but it's just plain too big for what it brings to the table. It's nice to see a 2x 18650 MTG2 light like the EC4S that's compact and without a battery carrier.


+ 1 looking forward to some reviews (and perhaps drop tests lol)


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



skelton660 said:


> If you google it, stove varnish is an established painting process for aluminum that is cast. Anodizing is apparently not possible because of the alloy that is used to created a flowable aluminum. I will have my EC4 tomorrow and will report on the finish.
> 
> Here's a quote I found about the process “Wet painting is the cheapest and simplest, while stoving varnish is the most expensive and finest painting process”



Looking forward to your results today and maybe some beamshots!


----------



## skelton660 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Got it today, just came in from outside. I am not the guy for beamshots. I am a terrible photographer. I can say that the beam is very interesting in that, to me, there's no intense hot spot, the beam is very consistent all the way from the center out. Also, the finish isn't very noticeably different than anodizing, other than it has a slightly "grippy" feel to it. For what I paid for it, I like it.


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



skelton660 said:


> Got it today, just came in from outside. I am not the guy for beamshots. I am a terrible photographer. I can say that the beam is very interesting in that, to me, there's no intense hot spot, the beam is very consistent all the way from the center out. Also, the finish isn't very noticeably different than anodizing, other than it has a slightly "grippy" feel to it. For what I paid for it, I like it.



Great thanks for letting us know! How does the throw seem compared to other lights? At the turbo/1000 lumen setting does it heat up quickly? Does the battery compartment seem pretty durable and sturdy? That's interesting that it doesn't have an intense hot spot especially since it appears to have a smooth reflector.


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Surprised to hear the XML2 version is such a smooth beam; if I'm not mistaken it's a smooth reflector. Makes me wonder how floody the MT-G2 version will be.


----------



## skelton660 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



snowlover91 said:


> Great thanks for letting us know! How does the throw seem compared to other lights? At the turbo/1000 lumen setting does it heat up quickly? Does the battery compartment seem pretty durable and sturdy? That's interesting that it doesn't have an intense hot spot especially since it appears to have a smooth reflector.


If I give my honest evaluation, I don't think it's quite the thrower Nitecore advertises, to my eyes, it seems less than either of my EA4s (2014 and 2015). The battery compartment seems fine, but I am a little concerned about the way the end screws onto the body. I can't hardly describe the way it threads, it's very unique. The large circle you turn on the outside of the endcap only engages threads on the outside of the tube on 2 sides, very strange. I am just afraid of cross-threading it.

It really does seem very light for it's size, seems like it should weigh twice what it does. I am on the fence on the supplied holster. The flashlight swims in it, no matter whether you put it in face up or down.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Looks like an interesting light! From what i can tell, it does not have any lockout mode. For those who have handled it in person, what do you think about the chances of accidental activation on the light? :thinking: Is the buttons sensitive?


----------



## skelton660 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

There is a Lockout function, from the manual--->"With the light turned on, press and hold both switches for over one second to switch the light off and enter lockout mode. In this mode, the two switches will not have their respective function, thus preventing accidental activation of the EC4. To unlock, simply press and hold both switches for over one second again."

And the switch is exactly the same feel as the EA41, EC11, etc.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



skelton660 said:


> There is a Lockout function, from the manual--->"With the light turned on, press and hold both switches for over one second to switch the light off and enter lockout mode. In this mode, the two switches will not have their respective function, thus preventing accidental activation of the EC4. To unlock, simply press and hold both switches for over one second again."
> 
> And the switch is exactly the same feel as the EA41, EC11, etc.



Thanks for sharing. I could not download the manual. Great, then i will most likely buy this light, but a MT-G2 version would be even better . Is it confirmed that there will be a MT-G2 version?


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

I think that version will be released relatively soon, usually Nitecore releases similar models within a month or so of each other. Like with the EC11 and EA11 being within a month or two of each other, not sure the exact timing but they were fairly close together. I would imagine the EC4S will be out in similar fashion within the next month or two. An MT-G2 at 2k lumens and neutral would be pretty sweet. Anyone with the EC4 know how the batteries are connected? Are they in parallel?


----------



## Ryp (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



NorthernStar said:


> Thanks for sharing. I could not download the manual. Great, then i will most likely buy this light, but a MT-G2 version would be even better . Is it confirmed that there will be a MT-G2 version?



I'm not sure if it's officially confirmed, but there are videos of it and it already won an award:



The world's first patented die-cast torch that offers extreme solidity, the lightest weight and smallest size for outdoor use. Two 18650 batteries provide the longest runtime (325hrs) in its class. A CREE MT-G2 LED with micro-textured reflector offers the brightest possible neutral white output of 2,000lm for wide-angle lighting to penetrate foggy and rainy conditions. Dual switches control multiple functions including direct-access turbo/ultra-low modes.








Looks like they're going with an OP reflector as opposed to the smooth reflector on the EC4.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

That's a really good looking light. Moonlight mode. 2,000 lumens of neutral white. 2x18650. Nice mode spacing. Direct access to moonlight and turbo.
Yeah... I'm definitely in for one when it's released!


----------



## Ryp (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



Amelia said:


> That's a really good looking light. Moonlight mode. 2,000 lumens of neutral white. 2x18650. Nice mode spacing. Direct access to moonlight and turbo.
> Yeah... I'm definitely in for one when it's released!



Right? I'm in.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



Amelia said:


> That's a really good looking light. Moonlight mode. 2,000 lumens of neutral white. 2x18650. Nice mode spacing.  Direct access to moonlight and turbo.
> Yeah... I'm definitely in for one when it's released!



Looks like a WINNER! I'll be getting one, even if it just ends up being a catch and release. But from what I can see, it will be a keeper.

The red on the end looks pretty cool! I'm sure the final version won't have it  (just like concept cars...amazing until you see the final boring version)


----------



## kj75 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

I like it too, but, personally, I prefer a tail clicky (for momentary / signaling)


----------



## DHart (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Definitely appealing. Already having two EA41 and a TK35, though, I'm not so sure there is much added utility to what I already have. The MT-G2, however, may be the significant difference I might appreciate. Looking forward to reviews on the MT-G2 version.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

I think they are going to release info on the EC4S today. Looking forward to it!


----------



## BowHunter1 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



markr6 said:


> I think they are going to release info on the EC4S today. Looking forward to it!



Any updates - hoping this is the floody light that I am looking for


----------



## snowlover91 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

According to this recent post by Nitecore a new, "mysterious" product will be announced this weekend. Wonder what it could be? Maybe the EC4S will be announced then as well. 

http://flashlight.nitecore.com/nitecore-to-showcase-die-cast-unibody-products-in-ispo-shanghai-2015


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

It says the EC4S will be announced as well as the new product. Will be interesting to see what it is.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Any day now on that EC4S...


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



markr6 said:


> Any day now on that EC4S...



So I keep hearing. Nitecore - just take my money already!
I. WANT. THAT. LIGHT!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



Amelia said:


> So I keep hearing. Nitecore - just take my money already!
> I. WANT. THAT. LIGHT!



I'm just waiting to hear what the usual DEAL-BREAKER will be 

Not sure yet, but like the TM16, I'm worried about battery drain even when locked out.

_When in lockout mode, the EC4 will remain operational using 2x18650 batteries for over 12 months.

_So what about when I DON'T go thru the hassle of locking it out every single time?


----------



## saypat (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



Amelia said:


> So I keep hearing. Nitecore - just take my money already!
> I. WANT. THAT. LIGHT!




Here to REMIND you Amelia that buying this light would be 'adding' to your collection of lights, not reducing. :thumbsdow


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



saypat said:


> Here to REMIND you Amelia that buying this light would be 'adding' to your collection of lights, not reducing. :thumbsdow



I don't understand a word you just said :thinking:


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



saypat said:


> Here to REMIND you Amelia that buying this light would be 'adding' to your collection of lights, not reducing. :thumbsdow



Yeah - but if that light lives up to its promise, it will replace at least 3 other lights I keep around with its features. Frees those up for sale/gifting! 

Thanks for keeping me on the straight and narrow in my quest for minimalization, though!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



markr6 said:


> I don't understand a word you just said :thinking:



Don't worry about it... it's just more jibberish from the "cult of the lighting minimalists"


----------



## saypat (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*



Amelia said:


> Yeah - but if that light lives up to its promise, it will replace at least 3 other lights I keep around with its features. Frees those up for sale/gifting!
> 
> Thanks for keeping me on the straight and narrow in my quest for minimalization, though!




THAT MATH WORKS! FULL SPEED AHEAD!


----------



## BowHunter1 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore EC4 first available at Amazon Today, 2015-May-27*

Anything on the ec4s?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Sure is a well kept secret all this time even after winning "awards" months ago. Info already Nitecore!!


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

The're playing you.

Secret?

It's a way to increase exposure and to increase sales.

Just play along, and when you know the facts make up your own mind.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



chuckhov said:


> The're playing you.
> 
> Secret?
> 
> ...



HAHA I guess so. They finally replied on Facebook..."soon" AHHH! I hope the wait is worth it!


----------



## ilikesnowflakes (Jul 7, 2015)

ISPO Shanghai 2015 should be over now. Didn't the press release say they will be announcing the EC4S? Any new information on that?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

Great EC4 deal on Massdrop...possibly as low as $43. But I'm still waiting on the EC4S. Come one Nitecore, don't make me use the "V" word :devil:


----------



## LessDark (Jul 14, 2015)

Hmm could it be that they encountered some kind of production problem since it's taking so long? Too much heat? 
I thought both the xml and the mtg2 versions were announced at the same time.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

LessDark said:


> Hmm could it be that they encountered some kind of production problem since it's taking so long? Too much heat?
> I thought both the xml and the mtg2 versions were announced at the same time.



My fear as well...from the start. Too good to be true? If we end up with some stupid "60-second burst" mode, I'm out. That would really make it a 1400lm light to me, or whatever the "true" high mode ends up being.


----------



## BowHunter1 (Jul 14, 2015)

markr6 said:


> My fear as well...from the start. Too good to be true? If we end up with some stupid "60-second burst" mode, I'm out. That would really make it a 1400lm light to me, or whatever the "true" high mode ends up being.


Don't you ruin this for me!! Lol


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

BowHunter1 said:


> Don't you ruin this for me!! Lol



HAHA I know, I think I'm just trying not to set the bar too high for myself! I'm really anxious for this one!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 14, 2015)

LessDark said:


> Hmm could it be that they encountered some kind of production problem since it's taking so long? Too much heat?
> I thought both the xml and the mtg2 versions were announced at the same time.



I've given this some thought... and my conclusion is that the EC4S is going to stomp the EC4 so badly once it's released that nobody is going to want the EC4. They're probably waiting to release the EC4S so they can sell a bunch of EC4 first, while someone still wants them.

P.S. Mark - I want this light BAD too... it's on my short list (of one  ) of lights I'm waiting to buy.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I've given this some thought... and my conclusion is that the EC4S is going to stomp the EC4 so badly once it's released that nobody is going to want the EC4. They're probably waiting to release the EC4S so they can sell a bunch of EC4 first, while someone still wants them.
> 
> P.S. Mark - I want this light BAD too... it's on my short list (of one  ) of lights I'm waiting to buy.



Oh I never thought of that! Strange they even made the EC4 in the first place though. If they put out two different beams, you would think they could easily just them side by side, though. I did notice the EC4 Massdrop today, possibly down to $43. And some other vendors are going pretty low. Interesting!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

FWIW, here's what the distributor (EASTSHINE) had to say on the matter when I queried them (six days ago) on this question. Well, actually, I was asking them about the how much question.

"*Recently the factroy tell us they will not start to sell teh EC4S, may will sell the EA81,EF1. Until now we do not have any news.*"


----------



## markr6 (Jul 14, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> FWIW, here's what the distributor (EASTSHINE) had to say on the matter when I queried them (six days ago) on this question. Well, actually, I was asking them about the how much question.
> 
> "*...EA81,EF1...*



dafaq? Well, Nitecore told me "very soon", so hopefully we're talking days, not months


----------



## BowHunter1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.....I don't get too too excited about to many things but this light has created an itch that I just have to scratch lol


----------



## ilikesnowflakes (Jul 19, 2015)

I ended up getting tired waiting on the EC4S. Ended up getting their other new flashlight the TM16. It is a very cool light. Waited way too long for EC4S release.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

ilikesnowflakes said:


> I ended up getting tired waiting on the EC4S. Ended up getting their other new flashlight the TM16. It is a very cool light. Waited way too long for EC4S release.



Look at it from the positive side of life, you now have a killer floody/thrower and in the EC4S, you have something to look forward to. 

I have the TM16 and the TC4 and currently, thinking about the Nitecore HC90 to complete the trifecta.

Yes, the TM16 is a way cool light.


----------



## Trevilux (Jul 29, 2015)

Nitecore EC4 is a compact and good heat transmission flashlight. Perhaps not impressive for some people, but for me, yes it is. Keep a flat lane for more than 950 lumenes for about 2 hours. Not time step down, thermal management... Is very confortable and lightweight, I have not sensations of 2x18650 flashlight in my hand.

The complete review in spanish here: http://luxlinternas.blogspot.com.es/2015/07/nitecore-ec4-2x18650-xm-l2-u2.html

About great heat transmission, I have meassured temperature in Celsius degrees in turbo mode (little fan assisted) on head flashlight and over mid Body surface, you can see the results:







Runtime with 2x18650 3400mA battery;






Some Pics:











Animated gif with some flashlights with high mode around 1000 lumens:


----------



## markr6 (Jul 29, 2015)

OK...OK...I finally got a little hint about the *EC4S coming late-August*.

Finally!! All I wanted was a rough ETA. That will do. Come on Nitecore! Just don't pull a Zebralight on me and release it January 2016!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations on getting some sort of an ETA estimate. I have an e-mail question into Nitecore that I put in this morning and haven't received a reply yet.

Between the EC4 and the TM16, it seems a 2000lm EC4S will cut into their sales of either the EC4 or the TM16. Not saying having a 2000lm EC4S wouldn't be a good thing to have.


----------



## Andrew Storlie (Jul 29, 2015)

i love nitecore stuff... these are nice, i might have to pick up a few for around the house


----------



## markr6 (Jul 29, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Congratulations on getting some sort of an ETA estimate. I have an e-mail question into Nitecore that I put in this morning and haven't received a reply yet.
> 
> Between the EC4 and the TM16, it seems a 2000lm EC4S will cut into their sales of either the EC4 or the TM16. Not saying having a 2000lm EC4S wouldn't be a good thing to have.



I guess it's possible, but many manufacturers (actually, especially Nitecore) seem to sell so many lights that "overlap". Personally I don't think they would worry about this, but who knows. I'm just afraid we will get a 2000lm (* for 30 seconds) light. We'll know soon!


----------



## BowHunter1 (Jul 29, 2015)

I feel like I'm 15 all over again waiting to get my permanent drivers license.....WILL IT EVER GET HERE!! LOL


----------



## Amelia (Jul 29, 2015)

markr6 said:


> OK...OK...I finally got a little hint about the *EC4S coming late-August*.
> 
> Finally!! All I wanted was a rough ETA. That will do. Come on Nitecore! Just don't pull a Zebralight on me and release it January 2016!



It's about time. It's going to be a LONG August this year!


----------



## ilikesnowflakes (Aug 1, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Congratulations on getting some sort of an ETA estimate. I have an e-mail question into Nitecore that I put in this morning and haven't received a reply yet.
> 
> Between the EC4 and the TM16, it seems a 2000lm EC4S will cut into their sales of either the EC4 or the TM16. Not saying having a 2000lm EC4S wouldn't be a good thing to have.



That does seem plausible. They are trying to get some sales on those make some money before releasing a new one. It will one one heck of a long August though on the wait. HAHA


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 1, 2015)

ilikesnowflakes said:


> That does seem plausible. They are trying to get some sales on those make some money before releasing a new one. It will one one heck of a long August though on the wait. HAHA



Bigger, faster, stronger, brighter.........works for us. 

In my case, I probably won't be buying until the next generation of lights comes out.........and then again......... :naughty:

Currently on order for Tuesday's arrival; Nitecore HC90. Currently in the queue waiting to be put on order; ThruNite TN32.

When it comes to flashlights, let's just say that character left the barn a long time ago.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 5, 2015)

Check it out...Nitecore's "PHANTOM" light, the EC4S is not 2000lm. It appears to be *2150 *lumens! Even better! Looking forward to seeing it in a few weeks!!


----------



## themargueritejournal (Aug 5, 2015)

want the EC4S!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice catch! They're doing that on purpose to make the wait even harder, this could be a really good flashlight if it uses ATR for the highest mode and keeps 2000 lumens output for a decent amount of time. I love the shape and build of it.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 6, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Nice catch! They're doing that on purpose to make the wait even harder, this could be a really good flashlight if it uses ATR for the highest mode and keeps 2000 lumens output for a decent amount of time. I love the shape and build of it.



I don't know what the modes are yet, but if max is 2150lm I'd be OK with anything around 1-1.5hr runtime. This will be highly dependent on the stepdown time and brightness, though. Maybe something like 2150lm, 5min stepdown to 1200lm?

For example, the Fenix TK35UE
Turbo: 1800 lumens for 1.5hr (drops to 750lm High after 5 minutes)
High: 750 lumens for 4hr


----------



## Octavian (Aug 9, 2015)

Impressive 2000 lumens, but I'm tired to see step down after 4-5-6 min...*2000 lumens just for impression* (and poor throw) and after few minutes a lot of heat, huge step down, uncomfortable to hold in your hands... 

EC4 is great compact light with no step down and no overheat after 15-20 min on turbo, great UI, great power levels, great runtime even on turbo. 
Very important in a real expedition/search task.
My MT40 has no step down, but after ~20-25 min on turbo became hot, the head real hot. 

So...my money go to EC4 without S


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 9, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Impressive 2000 lumens, but I'm tired to see step down after 4-5-6 min...*2000 lumens just for impression* (and poor throw) and after few minutes a lot of heat, huge step down, uncomfortable to hold in your hands...
> 
> EC4 is great compact light with no step down and no overheat after 15-20 min on turbo, great UI, great power levels, great runtime even on turbo.
> Very important in a real expedition/search task.
> ...



We don't know the specs yet; it may be thermally regulated like the EC4 is and provide max output in a similar way. If they do allow it to be thermally regulated then it will definitely be one I have to purchase with 2000 lumens and thermal regulation. I like the design and compact size as well of the EC4.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I don't know what the modes are yet, but if max is 2150lm I'd be OK with anything around 1-1.5hr runtime.



I'd look for something on the low side of your estimate. The Nitecore P36, which also uses 2x 18650 to drive an MT-G2, has good thermal management. On high, Nitecore rates it for only 45 minutes, but remember, Nitecore still makes its tests using 2600 mAh batteries. For 3400 mAh batteries, I extrapolated that to 58 minutes. If the P36 had a hard stepdown to 40% power (or whatever Fenix is doing with the TK35UE), then I think it might get 1.5 hours.

Assuming the EC4S is as good as the heavier P36 in managing heat, its runtimes should also be similar. If the EC4S has to step down a little more than the P36, it might run a little longer (and vice versa).

BTW: Glad to see I was wrong about output on this one! I'm eager to learn more.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 9, 2015)

+2000 lm turbo? Dang it the heck; I'm in....


----------



## markr6 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm all about generating interest and holding off on a product release...but this one is TOO long! Hopefully we'll see this in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm all about generating interest and holding off on a product release...but this one is TOO long! Hopefully we'll see this in the next 2 weeks.



Last night, while enjoying evening TV with the wife, with the EC4S in mind, I was selling the flashlight hobby when compared to boating, skiing, golfing, today's quadcopters, drinking in the local bar or by fiscal comparison, any other hobby. 

She just sees flashlights as money out the door. This as opposed to a necessary daily diversion; a current hobby. Besides, new flashlights make the doctors very happy. Having new flashlights encourages me to go on nighttime walks......the dark woods are very spooky without a flashlight and it's my duty to scare the dark away.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 18, 2015)

The new EA81 (XHP50 emitter) puts out 2150 lumens. The EC4S (MT-G2) also looks like 2150 luemns. Coincidence? Or are they pulling a switcharoo on us with the MT-G2 and XHP50?

I hope not since I was really planning on that MT-G2!


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 18, 2015)

Might explain the delay.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 18, 2015)

Nitecore's marketing seems to claim the die-cast body is stronger, more waterproof, etc. compared to regular lights, but their tube-shaped lights were already being machined from a single block.

Anyone know of an actual advantage die-cast lights have besides being cheaper to make?

If the situation was reversed and the market was full of nothing but die-cast lights, I'd imagine there'd be a huge premium for machined lights.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 18, 2015)

markr6 said:


> The new EA81 (XHP50 emitter) puts out 2150 lumens. The EC4S (MT-G2) also looks like 2150 luemns. Coincidence? Or are they pulling a switcharoo on us with the MT-G2 and XHP50?
> 
> I hope not since I was really planning on that MT-G2!



Battery types maybe?



100eyes said:


> Anyone know of an actual advantage die-cast lights have besides being cheaper to make?



I'll vote for marketing or product differentiation.

Personally, I like the look/feel of the EC4 as well as I like the 18650 battery form factor.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 18, 2015)

100eyes said:


> Nitecore's marketing seems to claim the die-cast body is stronger, more waterproof, etc. compared to regular lights, but their tube-shaped lights were already being machined from a single block.
> 
> Anyone know of an actual advantage die-cast lights have besides being cheaper to make?
> 
> If the situation was reversed and the market was full of nothing but die-cast lights, I'd imagine there'd be a huge premium for machined lights.


Don't knock cheaper, that can only be to our benefit! But as they said, there are some shapes it is impossible to mill, or at least very difficult and expensive, that can be easily done die casting. Think about the tremendous expense Nitecore had to go through to set up a die casting line. Think they would do that for a single flashlight design? I'm thinking that the EC4 & EC4S are test cases, to see how well they are received and perform. As far as I can tell, there really is nothing to the EC4 design that couldn't have been milled. What I am thinking is that if the EC4s are successful, they have newer designs that would require die casting to be done at all. And it wouldn't surprise me at all to see some of the old standbys being converted to die cast if the idea catches on and proves out. After all, Surefire has been casting the G2 family for years now.

I myself could really care less whether my lights are milled or cast. What is important to me are the features, the reliability, and the cost. The appearance also has some impact, but not as much as the other factors.


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 18, 2015)

I believe part of the reason for the new process on these lights is also for thermal performance. According to Nitecore the casting combined with unibody design allows the heat to spread evenly throughout the light versus being contained within the head portion alone. How well this performs in real life remains to be seen but this was their main claim for the new process.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 18, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> I believe part of the reason for the new process on these lights is also for thermal performance. According to Nitecore the casting combined with unibody design allows the heat to spread evenly throughout the light versus being contained within the head portion alone. How well this performs in real life remains to be seen but this was their main claim for the new process.



Yeah, and those are the kinds of claims I'm skeptical about. I don't see why a die-cast unibody would perform any better than a machined unibody at dissipating heat(if that's what they're implying).

I think all their marketing is comparing it to the traditional 3 piece lights only, which would mean any benefits would more likely be from the unibody design than the die-cast process.

I don't mind die-casting if it means cheaper lights without affecting quality control.


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 18, 2015)

It may or may not enhance thermal qualities, it's hard to tell until we have one and can test it. I will say reviews I've read of the EC4 say it heats up very quickly and throughout the whole body and not just the head, but it doesn't get too hot to hold. I'm assuming from this that it will be similar with the EC4s but magnified since it will get hotter and produce more heat with higher output. I can see the die cast process enhancing thermal transfer of heat since it's all one body and the head doesn't come off like on many lights where either the head or the tail cap can come off. This creates a "weak point" both in terms of structural stability as well as thermal transfer. Whether the difference is significant enough to meet their claims remains to be seen. However until proven otherwise it remains an interesting development which could help lower cost without compromising quality or thermal characteristics which seems to be their goal.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 18, 2015)

100eyes said:


> Yeah, and those are the kinds of claims I'm skeptical about. I don't see why a die-cast unibody would perform any better than a machined unibody at dissipating heat(if that's what they're implying).
> 
> I think all their marketing is comparing it to the traditional 3 piece lights only, which would mean any benefits would more likely be from the unibody design than the die-cast process.
> 
> I don't mind die-casting if it means cheaper lights without affecting quality control.



Sometimes folks protest too much. How many Nitecore products have you personally purchased for your personal use?

I have an EC4 and like others, I don't care how we got where we are today. I like the look, the finish and the performance of the EC4 and I eagerly look forward to the release of the EC4S.

Marketing is marketing.

We have in our garage, some auto window wash fluid and believe it or not, on the big ol label, for all to read, is printed: "Protects down to 32F. Apparently the manufacture is counting on people not knowing that fresh water freezes at 32F. The product works, my wife loves the product over use of fresh water so what do I care about what's in it or what's on the label?

Example: Ford recently came out with Aluminum bodies. Lighter and better gas mileage. So what does GM do? They spend the money to put out commercials with cages and bears and the question, which cage will you chose (aluminum or steel) if a bear is let loose in the room you're in? Because I realized it was a response ad to counter the aluminum body design, I thought it was an incredibly hilarious response commercial.

There are two main American presidential candidates. My response to all the rhetoric, if one dosn't like a particular candidate, don't vote for them. Right now, what's the big deal? If somebody is going get their knickers in a bunch, my recommendation, wait until after the first Tuesday in November next year.

The point, it's all about selling and using marketing in which to sell a product. I have four Nitecore products and eagerly look forward to acquiring a fifth Nitecore product. The EC4 makes for a "great," general purpose, around the house flashlight. The point, you're right, Nitecore is using marketing to sell their products and by gosh, in my case, it's working. And?

What am I missing?


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Sometimes folks protest too much. How many Nitecore products have you personally purchased for your personal use?
> 
> I have an EC4 and like others, I don't care how we got where we are today. I like the look, the finish and the performance of the EC4 and I eagerly look forward to the release of the EC4S.
> 
> ...




Let's be clear that I'm not accusing Nitecore of anything - I'm simply exercising my right as a consumer to be skeptical of marketing lines that may be exaggerated.

In most global markets outside of places like China, too much exaggerating can result in lawsuits from competitors or government investigations; an example I can think of off the top of my head is POM Wonderful who sells pomegranate juice under the guise that it's extremely healthy and can cure illnesses. The FDA and the FTC both took action for those claims saying they'd have to prove it first.

Also I'm not sure I understand your windshield washer fluid analogy; you do know the fluid isn't fresh water? We buy fluid rated to -49F in Canada for winter.

Why do people even look at flashlight reviews and not just buy the 5 million lumen XXXXfire flashlight with the 50000mah battery? Who cares as long as you're happy with it? Why even make flashlight reviews? Could it be some people care about what they're actually getting for their money despite what the marketing says?

And I suppose you're asking me how many Nitecore lights I've had because you think I'm just hating on them without experience. I was buying Nitecore since the beginning.

My third D10(gave one away, second one died, this one barely works), my second EA4(first one had the infamous button issue), first Tube(few months old), first TM16(couple days old). I did say in the "No more Nitecore for me" thread that I had abandoned them after the EA4 fiasco, but I forgot about the tube because I never use the thing and I was bored after my Blackshadow T70 drowned so I grabbed the TM16 on impulse. I've also had an EX11.2 which I sold because it had one of the worst pocket clips ever made.


----------



## saypat (Aug 19, 2015)

There are two main American presidential candidates. My response to all the rhetoric, if one dosn't like a particular candidate, don't vote for them. Right now, what's the big deal? If somebody is going get their knickers in a bunch, my recommendation, wait until after the first Tuesday in November next year.


Yea, don't vote for the one you don't like .... and vote for the one you do, and vote many times


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 19, 2015)

100eyes said:


> Let's be clear that I'm not accusing Nitecore of anything - I'm simply exercising my right as a consumer to be skeptical of marketing lines that may be exaggerated.
> 
> In most global markets outside of places like China, too much exaggerating can result in lawsuits from competitors or government investigations; an example I can think of off the top of my head is POM Wonderful who sells pomegranate juice under the guise that it's extremely healthy and can cure illnesses. The FDA and the FTC both took action for those claims saying they'd have to prove it first.
> 
> ...



I've had quite the opposite experience and find the PD lights like the D10 and Ex11.2 to be very nice lights. I own about 10 different PD lights now and all of them work great, I've swapped LED's in a few to give them a more modern emitter with nice results as well. My original D10 is 6 years old and still going strong after years of use. I actually like the screw on clips of the Ex11.2, one of the best in my opinion since it clips on fairly easily and isn't a pocket shredder like some pocket clips can be. 

Nitecore throughout their history has always been one of the first to venture out into areas of new technology and "experiment" with some of their lights. They took the PD concept from McGizmo and implemented it with some success into their lights. The magnetic ring is also an area they have put a lot of effort into as well as pushing recently for 900+ lumens from a 14500 battery. Their QC has improved and I find their marketing to be fairly accurate. Their runtimes are pretty close to real life, they implement moonlight modes in many of their lights, and they are now using ATR in some of their lights while adding the new die-cast process for the EC4/S series. It's tough to measure the claims they make as to the performance increases stated; however I have yet to see a claim by them that is misleading or false to the consumer since their lights perform quite well. Their QC and reliability has also seen dramatic improvements in recent years and I believe they are finally on the right track to making consistent, good quality budget and high output lights.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 19, 2015)

Just to add a little more fog to the topic, I think you are right in assuming they are talking about die cast vs multiple piece threaded lights (which are milled, but in pieces). My TM16 is milled as well, but is a unibody design. It transfers the heat quite well to the light body, as I found out in my ten minute turbo test the other night. I still stand by my belief that the real proof of diecast for Nitecore is still coming, and that right now they are just trying to get as many as possible to try the EC4/S to prove their concept and get people to accept die cast lights. They could make a light out of sintered powder cast for all I care (and don't bother telling me it would be too fragile - this is an extreme example here), as long as it meets its stated ratings at a price point I find reasonable.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Just to add a little more fog to the topic, I think you are right in assuming they are talking about die cast vs multiple piece threaded lights (which are milled, but in pieces). My TM16 is milled as well, but is a unibody design. It transfers the heat quite well to the light body, as I found out in my ten minute turbo test the other night. I still stand by my belief that the real proof of diecast for Nitecore is still coming, and that right now they are just trying to get as many as possible to try the EC4/S to prove their concept and get people to accept die cast lights. They could make a light out of sintered powder cast for all I care (and don't bother telling me it would be too fragile - this is an extreme example here), as long as it meets its stated ratings at a price point I find reasonable.



Actually the TM16 is not a unibody design. Due to the size of the head, it'd be a waste of time and materials to mill it out from a single block.

Here's a picture of it disassembled from a review by M4D M4X:


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 19, 2015)

I didn't know that. Well, for not being a unibody, it does a real good job of transferring heat to the main body of the light. I ran it on Turbo for ten minutes. The head was very uncomfortably warm, not enough to burn, but very warm. The body was warm enough that it was not comfortable holding it in my bare hand. I would like to repeat the experiment after getting one of those non-contact IR guns, but that will be a ways in the future. I am sure Selfbuilt will address the topic in his upcoming review though. It will be interesting to see what he finds out.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

100eyes said:


> Let's be clear that I'm not accusing Nitecore of anything - I'm simply exercising my right as a consumer to be skeptical of marketing lines that may be exaggerated.



It reads like you are but yes, it is a consumer's right to be as skeptical as they wish.




> Also I'm not sure I understand your windshield washer fluid analogy; you do know the fluid isn't fresh water? We buy fluid rated to -49F in Canada for winter.



Please, reread what I posted.



> Why do people even look at flashlight reviews and not just buy the 5 million lumen XXXXfire flashlight with the 50000mah battery? Who cares as long as you're happy with it? Why even make flashlight reviews? Could it be some people care about what they're actually getting for their money despite what the marketing says?



I don't know of any here who don't do their due diligence. You should take time to create reviews of your own.



> And I suppose you're asking me how many Nitecore lights I've had because you think I'm just hating on them without experience. I was buying Nitecore since the beginning.



Yes, you read as if you're an inexperienced hater as your comments lack balance. I'm totally happy with my experience with Nitecore products. Who's comments are more valid that than the other?



> My third D10(gave one away, second one died, this one barely works), my second EA4(first one had the infamous button issue), first Tube(few months old), first TM16(couple days old). I did say in the "No more Nitecore for me" thread that I had abandoned them after the EA4 fiasco, but I forgot about the tube because I never use the thing and I was bored after my Blackshadow T70 drowned so I grabbed the TM16 on impulse. I've also had an EX11.2 which I sold because it had one of the worst pocket clips ever made.



Your original comments come across as a spurned lover. In the spirit of honesty, openly state how you've had multiple negative experiences with Nitecore. Not doing so in of itself makes for disingenuous commentary. Up front, let the consumer know where you're coming from; a bad experience with a manufacture's product mix. Nothing wrong or invalid with doing so. But it is deceiving to not disclose upfront any bad experiences you've had in a conversation of this kind.

Me? I've not had a single misstep with any manufacture's lights that I've purchased over the last six years. Who should the consumer listen to? Who is the voice of truth and reason? Yes, it's the consumer's responsibility to do their due diligence and it's incumbent on the part of the consumer to understand that "marketing" is "marketing" and all purchases, be it a house, medication, or a flashlight should be done with the understanding that it's a dark, bleak, lying, cheating world that we live in and like a political candidate, if you don't like the flashlight, don't buy it.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

This just in my e-mail. FWIW, Nitecore says it's an estimation of a couple of weeks on release of the EC4S and one should look to Facebook for announcements.

Come-on seven. Daddy wants a new flashlight.


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 19, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> This just in my e-mail, FWIW, Nitecore says it's an estimation of a couple of weeks on release of the EC4S and one should look to Facebook for announcements.
> 
> Come-on seven. Daddy wants a new flashlight.



Im really excited about the EC4s and will definitely be a buyer if it has at least 2k lumens combined with their ATR technology. That way if I use turbo I don't have to worry about timed step downs but get the best brightness possible based on the conditions it's used in. This is possibly one of the most anticipated Nitecore flashlights in recent years that I remember. Anyone know if they plan to update the SRT series as well?


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

In the spirit of accuracy, I should correct myself to post that they have yet to settle on an official release date but it's looking like a couple of weeks out and in their words, this is an estimation.

Personally, I appreciate their candor.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 19, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> This just in my e-mail. FWIW, Nitecore says it's an estimation of a couple of weeks on release of the EC4S and one should look to Facebook for announcements.
> 
> Come-on seven. Daddy wants a new flashlight.



Originally planned "late August" so it should be close enough. I'm just holding my breath, worried about what little feature will be the deal breaker for me. Hopefully there isn't one!! I'm really in the market for a sleek, 2x18650 light and this looks like the one.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 19, 2015)

To be positive, if it's anything like the EC4, it's mine. Daddy's gotta have it. 

I love the look/feel of the EC4 so everything being the same, I know I'm going like the look/feel of the EC4S and @ 2k lm, I know I'm going like that point also. And since the proof is in the pudding, I'm not going wait on reviews or someone else's opinion to see what I think of the EC4S's output.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 19, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> It reads like you are but yes, it is a consumer's right to be as skeptical as they wish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It gives me a headache trying to decipher what you're trying to say. Since a clear and concise discussion seems impossible, I'll just wish you best and move on.


----------



## gsteve (Aug 23, 2015)

any news


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 23, 2015)

gsteve said:


> any news



Hurry up and wait.........a couple of weeks.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 23, 2015)

I would officially call it "late August" so I has to be any day now...


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

The TK35UE 2015 is now out with an XHP50. I wonder if Nitecore was delaying all along to consider this?


----------



## Flashy808 (Aug 26, 2015)

For the mode spacing, is 80 lumens on the second mode little too much? Or it may just be me . Guess you always have the 1 lumen mode.


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 27, 2015)

Just a guess but if they stick to end of August as they told you then it should be released August 31st. The last 2 light announcements by Nitecore have been a week apart and on Monday's, if they follow the same pattern and stick with late August then the 31st is when they should announce. We will see if my theory is correct, I hope so!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 27, 2015)

snowlover91 said:


> Just a guess but if they stick to end of August as they told you then it should be released August 31st. The last 2 light announcements by Nitecore have been a week apart and on Monday's, if they follow the same pattern and stick with late August then the 31st is when they should announce. We will see if my theory is correct, I hope so!



HA! I was going to joke yesterday and say watch for a facebook post on August 31 at 11:59PM


----------



## akhyar (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I've posted a couple of questions on their FB posts on when they will released the EC4S but no response from them so far


----------



## gsteve (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

hows this compare to the new fenix 35?


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Nothing yet... The wait is killing me come on Nitecore!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



snowlover91 said:


> Nothing yet... The wait is killing me come on Nitecore!




I'm starting to give up on this one


----------



## akhyar (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> I'm starting to give up on this one



Same here [emoji30]


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I messaged them on Facebook to find out more information so hopefully I'll hear back soon.. It's such an awesome light they're just making us wait longer for it


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Maybe it's just me being a pessimist, but somethings fishy. I'm setting myself up to be disappointed with something like a "hold-for-burst", really low runtime, or a last minute emitter swap. But I hope not!!!


----------



## snowlover91 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

You know that as soon as they give up on it they'll probably announce it that's usually how it works. It'll be a killer light if it has ATR at the 2k lumen setting and I'm really hoping that's the case. I'd rather them release it when it's ready versus rushing and not getting it quite right.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



snowlover91 said:


> You know that as soon as they give up on it they'll probably announce it that's usually how it works. It'll be a killer light if it has ATR at the 2k lumen setting and I'm really hoping that's the case. I'd rather them release it when it's ready versus rushing and not getting it quite right.



It it won awards back in January!! So it must be great and ready to go


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

From consumers groups, reviewers, who exactly awarded what?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



WarRaven said:


> From consumers groups, reviewers, who exactly awarded what?



Who even knows after all this. Maybe a 3-legged unicorn and a group of Martians.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

That makes me so angry.... I'm going to get my Q-36 space modulator and give an award!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Seriously though, it was ISPO award.

_Nitecore Explorer Series EC4S -ISPO Award 2015 Product Winner in LIGHTING & ENERGY Section! 29/01/2015 _


----------



## akhyar (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Won an award back in January for a product that's most probably will only hit the market in the last quarter of the year? Hmmmm!


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

awards are BS. and it was the ec4s MT-G2 vaporware that got the so called award

anyway, the real ec4s using XHP-50 is coming out very soon


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Overclocker said:


> anyway, the real ec4s using XHP-50 is coming out very soon



LOL really? I joked about that a few weeks ago and hoped it wasn't so, since it would most likely be a crappy cool blue LED.

...hanging on to the tiniest bit of hope...


----------



## Overclocker (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

yeah love the MT-G2's tint but this one's xhp50 confirmed. and quite a bit cheaper than the similar P36.

this casting process seems to save some cost. even thier upcoming HA20 headlamp is cast as well


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 31, 2015)

markr6 said:


> HA! I was going to joke yesterday and say watch for a facebook post on August 31 at 11:59PM


11:59 for which time zone? I am sure its well past into 1st Sept for the China where Nitecore HQ is. Infact in less than 35mins it will be 11:59 in my country as well.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Overclocker said:


> yeah love the MT-G2's tint but this one's xhp50 confirmed.










Is the XHP50 confirmation from Nitecore? I'm going to have to hate Nitecore for this dirty move  I knew something was up. But in all fairness, I think the MT-G2 was speculation from the start; no real figures were given from Nitecore. I would hold out some hope for a neutral white, but I pretty much know the answer to that.


----------



## BowHunter1 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Welp....TK-35UE/2k it is


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Overclocker said:


> awards are BS. and it was the ec4s MT-G2 vaporware that got the so called award
> 
> anyway, the real ec4s using XHP-50 is coming out very soon



Do you know how soon? How did you know it's using a different LED?


----------



## akhyar (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Well, the TK-35 have both options of either the MT-G2 or the XHP-50.
What's the point of Nitecore posting an article of cool white and neutral white if they gonna stick to cool white LED in their forthcoming lights?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

They let the cat out of the bag too soon on this one, now they're scrambling to throw something together that will compete.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Overclocker,where do you get your info from?

Received the EC4S today. And the emitter is? Yes.
But don't be too fast to discourage yourself. The LED produces beautiful neutral white light. I definitely like it better than the EC4(XM-L2). 
The beam is wide and much more floody on the EC4S.
Will add some preliminary beamshots,if anyone is interested


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

:huh:


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> Overclocker,where do you get your info from?
> 
> Received the EC4S today. And the emitter is? Yes.
> But don't be too fast to discourage yourself. The LED produces beautiful neutral white light. I definitely like it better than the EC4(XM-L2).
> ...



WHAT!??! Where did you get one?


----------



## xed888 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> Overclocker,where do you get your info from?
> 
> Received the EC4S today. And the emitter is? Yes.
> But don't be too fast to discourage yourself. The LED produces beautiful neutral white light. I definitely like it better than the EC4(XM-L2).
> ...



yes please to beamshots

MTG2 or XHP 50?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



xed888 said:


> yes please to beamshots
> 
> MTG2 or XHP 50?



Hell yes beamshots! And a pic. And where to get one!!!!


----------



## akhyar (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> Overclocker,where do you get your info from?
> 
> Received the EC4S today. And the emitter is? Yes.
> But don't be too fast to discourage yourself. The LED produces beautiful neutral white light. I definitely like it better than the EC4(XM-L2).
> ...



Review and beam shots, PLEASE! :thumbsup:


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Nitecore did respond to my email and said it would be released very soon but didn't give anything definitive. Also regarding the SRT series of lights they said there aren't any plans to update them at this time.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



snowlover91 said:


> Nitecore did respond to my email and said it would be released very soon but didn't give anything definitive. Also regarding the SRT series of lights they said there aren't any plans to update them at this time.




Ahh they're killing me with this one! I just decided to sell one of my monsters to fund a more practical daily use light...hopefully this EC4S!


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> Overclocker,where do you get your info from?
> 
> Received the EC4S today. And the emitter is? Yes.
> But don't be too fast to discourage yourself. The LED produces beautiful neutral white light. I definitely like it better than the EC4(XM-L2).
> ...



Beamshots please! Did you get a review sample?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



snowlover91 said:


> Beamshots please! Did you get a review sample?



Oh I bet that's it. I was distracted and just now realized it was FlashLion.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



xed888 said:


> yes please to beamshots
> 
> MTG2 or XHP 50?


XHP 50
It is 6 pm here and the room where I take beamshots is too light. Will need one,or two hours before I can take good beamshots.



snowlover91 said:


> Beamshots please! Did you get a review sample?


Yes,it is a review sample.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

markr6 said:


> The new EA81 (XHP50 emitter) puts out 2150 lumens. The EC4S (MT-G2) also looks like 2150 luemns. Coincidence? Or are they pulling a switcharoo on us with the MT-G2 and XHP50?
> 
> I hope not since I was really planning on that MT-G2!



Forgot about this. I guess I sensed it a couple weeks ago


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> XHP 50
> It is 6 pm here and the room where I take beamshots is too light. Will need one,or two hours before I can take good beamshots.
> 
> 
> Yes,it is a review sample.



Is your sample a neutral white or cool white? Would love to see a full review of this light, if possible!


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



snowlover91 said:


> Is your sample a neutral white or cool white? Would love to see a full review of this light, if possible!


There is no any marking about the light CW or NW.
The package is normal retail Nitecore box(the same as the EC4) with all accessories. I will take some quick pictures today,because the full review will take me some time.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> There is no any marking about the light CW or NW.
> The package is normal retail Nitecore box(the same as the EC4) with all accessories. I will take some quick pictures today,because the full review will take me some time.



Some quick pictures and beamshots will be much appreciated, since Nitecore hasn't announced on the released date yet.
By the way, is the screw cap on the tail is red in colour, as shown on some earlier photos or all black like the EC4?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



akhyar said:


> Some quick pictures and beamshots will be much appreciated, since Nitecore hasn't announced on the released date yet.
> By the way, is the screw cap on the tail is red in colour, as shown on some earlier photos or all black like the EC4?



That red is pretty badass looking! Small details matter too 

I'm DYING to see this!! Getting so close...


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Tick-tock.


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

 I am here. I can't do the things simple and went to the nearby river to take outdoor beamshots :tired:

Here we go...

(These pictures are very detailed.Click on them to go to Flickr to see them larger)











Crop of both LEDs,side by side.




I measured the EC4S 1900 lumen initial Turbo output with freshly charged Sanyos.
The body as expected gets hot quickly.

The light from the TN35 is warmer white than the EC4S,but the EC4S has better color rendition,in my view.

5 meters, 1/6sec  Here the EC4 and EC4S are on Turbo mode, the TN35 is on the 5th mode,which is ~1900Lm.









5 meters,1/50sec









1/6sec




1/50sec
Not well visible on the pictures,but on a white wall the EC4S and TN35 have artifacts in the center of the beam.




Outdoor
~75 meters distance










I measured the EC4 1000Lm, the EC4S 1900Lm
Peak beam intensity according to the specifications= EC4 26000cd, EC4S 19600cd
I measured higher intensity on the EC4 than the stated,~30000cd. Did not measure the EC4S,yet.

Crop





Both flashlights








At close distance










I tried also the EC4S with the Olight M22 diffuser and the result is awesome!










 I made half a review...


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Thanks, FlashLion!

It's been a long wait. The emitter shot shows a nice orange color on the reflector, especially compared to the EC4. That should be a sign of a more neutral tint. Is there any chance Nitecore will provide you with info on tint binning?


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



KeepingItLight said:


> Thanks, FlashLion!
> 
> It's been a long wait. The emitter shot shows a nice orange color on the reflector, especially compared to the EC4. That should be a sign of a more neutral tint. Is there any chance Nitecore will provide you with info on tint binning?


I will Email them the question.


----------



## Ryp (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Thanks for the great photos, FL!


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Sadly I'm not seeing much difference between the EC4 and the EC4S. Can you fill me in on what I'm missing?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Parrot Quack said:


> Sadly I'm not seeing much difference between the EC4 and the EC4S. Can you fill me in on what I'm missing?



EC4: 1000 lumens, cool white
EC4S: 2000+ lumens, possibly better tint


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Thanks. I'm looking at the posted images as opposed to specification differences. The images seem to be quite the same. ??? Minor image differences but the images don't show a difference sufficient enough, if you have an EC4, to purchase an EC4S.

Are my expectations too much?


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Parrot Quack said:


> Thanks. I'm looking at the posted images as opposed to specification differences. The images seem to be quite the same. ??? Minor image differences but the images don't show a difference sufficient enough, if you have an EC4, to purchase an EC4S.






FlashLion said:


>



Did you see this pic? 

The XHP 50 emitter requires aggressive OP to smooth beam imperfections. Compared to SMO, an otherwise identical OP reflector will have a brighter spill (and less throw). In addition, the larger LED is a similar-size reflector already means more flood and less throw. An extra 1000 lumens, however, can make up for a lot deficiency in throw.

The nice orange color also holds the promise of a more neutral tint.

If I were an owner of the EC4, as you are, I'd wait for more detailed information before hitting the PayPal button.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Myself I see more immediate light out of new model, with much less hot spot. 
Though, I prefer the older output style if you will, decent spill with good hot spot and throw.
This seems to give up throw for better intermediate range, 
might be better for some in real world usage. 
I still want that hot spot though.

Thanks for review, kudos on so fast. 
+1


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

YES! EC4S all the way! I must have one!!


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



WarRaven said:


> I see more immediate light out of new model, with much less hot spot.





FlashLion said:


> 1/6sec
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WarRaven said:


> This seems to give up throw for better intermediate range. Might be better for some in real world usage. I still want that hot spot though.





FlashLion said:


> Outdoor
> ~75 meters distance



Good observations from WarRaven! He hit on the nail on the head. Nitecore has done a good job differentiating these two flashlights from each other.

For many purposes, I am one who prefers the diffuse beam of the EC4S. In the foregoing outdoor shots, the older EC4 seems to out-throw the EC4S, but not by much.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Thank you sir.
You don't find new model glares back like the sun in them pictures?

Since putting hoods on lights I'm paying way more attention to the near invisible beam in the pictures.
The older model with narrow beam could be detuned of spill and still throw without a lot of distortion. Newer model not so much, it be an over lapping mess IMO, hard on my mind's eye. ☺


----------



## akhyar (Sep 1, 2015)

**NEW* Nitecore EC4 &amp; EC4S: (Possible) 2x18650, 2000 Lumens*

Thank you for the photos and excellent mini review @Flashlion.
From the beam shots, to me the 4S has warmer tint, with less throw but more spill. Seems to me more usefull for real world situation where you don't need the extra throw.
I think I'll sign for this one, plus the red ring make it stands out than the other boring black or grey coloured lights [emoji13]


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

im a sucker for red accents on black 

so glad they picked a good tint. seems to be 5000K?

seems like they have a winner


----------



## akhyar (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

It's hard for grown-up men to resist red hot a** [emoji12]
Hopefully the tint for the final production light is neutral white instead of the more common cool white.


----------



## BowHunter1 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Awesome to finally see a beam shot of the EC4S!! I may hold off on the TK-35UE/2k until a comparison review has been done. One of these should fill my flood void...Hopefully


----------



## sidecross (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Overclocker said:


> im a sucker for red accents on black
> 
> so glad they picked a good tint. seems to be 5000K?
> 
> seems like they have a winner





This may be the reason I will purchase the EC4S. I use my lights usually no more than 65% of full brightness and this newer version would be good reason to have one.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I'm seriously going to break a Google server from searching "Nitecore EC4S" about 735,921 times per day!! Someone start selling this thing already!


----------



## akhyar (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> I'm seriously going to break a Google server from searching "Nitecore EC4S" about 735,921 times per day!! Someone start selling this thing already!



Share the links here once you've found places that sell EC4S.
And discount code too if you can find one [emoji6]


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Just sit back and relax, and within a month or so you will be able to pick these up at 60-70% of list. - Just like you can now with the TM 16.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



chuckhov said:


> Just sit back and relax, and within a month or so you will be able to pick these up at 60-70% of list. - Just like you can now with the TM 16.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck



yeah and have you seen the EC4? some places selling for $48 or something like that!


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Yep!

Good things (sometimes) come to those that wait

-Chuck


----------



## akhyar (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I've ever seen the EC4 dropped to $42 from Gearbest and considering I bought the TM16 for $125 from them, I'll wait for this one too, but the red ring is just too hard to resist [emoji13]


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I rest my case.

-Chuck


----------



## FlashLion (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



KeepingItLight said:


> Thanks, FlashLion!
> 
> It's been a long wait. The emitter shot shows a nice orange color on the reflector, especially compared to the EC4. That should be a sign of a more neutral tint. Is there any chance Nitecore will provide you with info on tint binning?





FlashLion said:


> I will Email them the question.


They replied "EC4S belongs to our neutral-white family."


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Hey Nitecore - Smart Move!

-Chuck


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Wow! I was expecting so much more and in the end, sadly, got so much less. Am I glad to be a simple mind. 

FlashLion, thanks for the outdoor images.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> Outdoor
> ~75 meters distance



This sells it for me. EC4S gives awesome throw/flood in a relatively small 2x18650 light.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> This sells it for me. EC4S gives awesome throw/flood in a relatively small 2x18650 light.



Yeah. Now, if we could just buy it somewhere...


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I like the huge hotspot while keeping a somewhat respectable amount of throw. I'm guessing no more than 200m throw, so it probably won't out-throw even the floodiest of flood monsters, due to their sheer output.

Tint and form-factor are the main selling points, and the form-factor looks great.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

If I was a really tall person, I could appreciate flood styled lights better.
Being less then giant I find high brightness floods bounce back and kill my vision, then in turn requiring more flood.
Like when you wave a focused light past a traffic sign close to yourself by accident, flash back. 
In them pictures, if light was not up high, that spill would be brighter to end user of the light, taking away even more distance visibility.

I guess I'm pretty rare in this thinking though being not really a right nor a wrong opinion, it's mine.


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Definitely on my buy list now, especially with a neutral emitter. The mix of throw and flood is exactly what I want and have been waiting for. Hoping for an official announcement soon and will be waiting for a good deal on one


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



WarRaven said:


> If I was a really tall person, I could appreciate flood styled lights better.
> Being less then giant I find high brightness floods bounce back and kill my vision, then in turn requiring more flood.
> Like when you wave a focused light past a traffic sign close to yourself by accident, flash back.
> In them pictures, if light was not up high, that spill would be brighter to end user of the light, taking away even more distance visibility.



Maybe something like the TN36 which lights up EVERYTHING, but this one looks well balanced with a modest flood.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I'm sure this light, will light up everything directly in front of end user no problem.
My problem is high lumens may be wasting effect of great flood.
Having a rough time being clear today, sorry all. 
Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



FlashLion said:


> They replied "EC4S belongs to our neutral-white family."




Awesome! Thanks for checking with Nitecore on this. 

It is too bad companies do not like to specify the precise tint bins they are using. Of course, refusing to do so gives them the flexibility to change components during production. This could be due to availability of parts or even because of a change in design.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> Someone start selling this thing already!



.............................:naughty:


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



KeepingItLight said:


> Of course, refusing to do so gives them the flexibility to change components during production.



Exactly. It wouldn't be any hassle to list it, but doing so would really lock them into keeping things consistent which I could see causing problems.


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



WarRaven said:


> I'm sure this light, will light up everything directly in front of end user no problem.
> My problem is high lumens may be wasting effect of great flood.
> Having a rough time being clear today, sorry all.
> Hope that makes some sense.



Well, I have understood you perfectly and, I'm 6-3'! (doesn't help)

It's just like with my Acebeam K40M - Sure it will throw 500m (I think), problem is the "Near Field" is so damn bright that you have to try and squint past it to see anything in the distance.

I'm starting to think that general purpose beams are ok if you only can carry one light, but that there is something to be said for a dedicated Flooder And a dedicated Thrower. - So we only need 3 lights, right? - WRONG!

Hell - I Need more EDC's that three, and I don't even EDC;-)

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Right on, thanks Chuck.
Yes, you're a big fella, and if it's limiting to yourself that tells me, this may work great for some.

Though it's going to work against me some unless I hold it over my head on turbo, I suppose that'd work but.. Idk. 
I can only imagine used at waist height, wow, wall of light. 🏃

Yes, three lights lol, I agree.☺


Nitecore did good, made a clear difference here and could use two of these lights to compliment each other IMO. 
Maybe that was plan.


----------



## chuckhov (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I view this new EC4S beam profile as sort of an extension to what a single 18650 tube light can do... Sort of like a Super Tube light, if you will. - I have one of those Red Convoy S2+, and it's really almost all Flood - A wall of light... I don't need any more light that that up close, but if I did need to see a bit farther (and still needed to light up everything up close), then this new light would probably be the ticket.

Just to chose one of the Nitecore EC's for all around use, I would pick the EC4 XM-L2 model, for it's more general purpose beam profile.

But that's just this old man's view, and YMMV;-)
-Chuck


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

These both looks like such great lights! I haven't held one yet, but the size looks like it's close to some 1x18650 lights. So you're getting extra output (with the EC4S) and longer runtime. And unlike the TK35, it appears to be more sleek and compact.


----------



## texas cop (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

This is the light I've waited for in XHP-50. Most of my throws are less than 200 meters, but the ability to light up an entire warehouse or parking lots is what I'd use this one for. Very short side by side battery set up. My only complaint as I already have the EC4 XM-L is that the host might be too light and heat up quickly. It's size does put in cargo pocket EDC format. It gives some throw lots of flood and a small carry size.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I use a Nitecore NFD40 Diffuser 40mm (rubber friction connection) on my EC4 for good flood lighting. It cost under $8 and it is secure when used and easy to remove.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

And here I sit, waiting for it to be released for sale so we can see what the EC4S can really do.

It would be nice to read a spec. sheet.


----------



## texas cop (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I love the light, I've had the EC4 for a few weeks. But, I'm getting around 600µA on stand by. That's way too high even to just let sit around for any length of time. I love the light but this kills its usability.


----------



## iso400 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



texas cop said:


> I love the light, I've had the EC4 for a few weeks. But, I'm getting around 600µA on stand by. That's way too high even to just let sit around for any length of time. I love the light but this kills its usability.



Is physical lockout not possible on the EC4/s?


----------



## texas cop (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



iso400 said:


> Is physical lockout not possible on the EC4/s?



No.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I use the Nitecore EC4 on a daily basis so the inability to not lock out is not important; I change batteries as soon as a sequence of two flashes occur. I always carry spare batteries.


----------



## snowlover91 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Maybe we see an announcement for the EC4s tomorrow...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Pretty simple: Remove batteries for longer term storage.



iso400 said:


> Is physical lockout not possible on the EC4/s?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



texas cop said:


> But, I'm getting around 600µA on stand by.



600!!?!?! That's crazy high. I thought I saw a review mention something like 120µA? I could live with that, but no more. Removing batteries is a ridiculous half-measure and should only be required for long term storage...like 6 months or so. I don't want to sit a light down and "forget" about it for a couple weeks, then find it drained so much when I come back to it.

Too much waiting on the EC4S...I'm getting pretty close to just getting the TK35 (2015) instead.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I have not used my Nitecore EC4 for almost 48 hours and it still read '3 Blink Voltage'; I will keep it in stand-by with no use for another five days. I will then see the voltage by how many 'Blinks' as well as a ZTZ Load Battery Tester.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> 600!!?!?! That's crazy high. I thought I saw a review mention something like 120µA? I could live with that, but no more. Removing batteries is a ridiculous half-measure and should only be required for long term storage...like 6 months or so. I don't want to sit a light down and "forget" about it for a couple weeks, then find it drained so much when I come back to it.



In many of its 2015 models, including the otherwise excellent *Nitecore P36* that I own, Nitecore has shown a disdain for engineering low standby drains. I do not understand why. Selfbuilt measured standby current in the P36 at 2.55mA. Eagletac, Fenix, and Zebralight, just to name a few, have no trouble getting this right.

Is this symptomatic of other shortcomings in the electronics of Nitecore’s drivers? I do not know. I have noticed on runtime charts, however, that many Nitecore flashlights lack the completely flat regulation produced by top-notch buck/boost drivers such as the ones designed by Zebralight.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

It won a *major award*  But it's nowhere in sight...any day now!!


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

chinese state run media reports that the "award-winning" highly-anticipated ec4s is delayed


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I have so many lights I have zero excuses to buy another but between the two I would take the EC4. The EC4S less than 20k? The overall beam diameter of both lights appear equal. The 1900 lumens with such short range looking at the pics to my eyes out of the EC4S throws a very bright wall of light a short way thats so bright with granted what looks like a well done very even tint across the beam that Id have to squint to see past. Really like the look of these lights but am not sold. 2x18650 in the 1000 lumen EC4 is still behind the 2015 TK35 in throw and run time on turbo. EC4s has nowhere near the wiiiide flood beam my MTG2 TK35 did that light threw that wide flood further as well. I really like the look of the lights though. 10 points for style to Nitecore its a sexy looking light with what appears to be an awesome switch. The reflectors on these lights dont really look much wider or deeper than my EA41 these lights look like EA41's on steroids. The cast body is NOT such a big deal. So they cast a very strong yet thin and light body okay a CNC machined light machined to the same body thickness and weight out of a billet aluminum block would be much stronger but much more expensive.....


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I'm real close to just getting the TK35 w/ XHP50


----------



## akhyar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I'm still waiting for the EC4S, hopefully soon


----------



## Amelia (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



akhyar said:


> I'm still waiting for the EC4S, hopefully soon



Don't hold your breath... this light is about to win a "prestigious award" for being the most anticipated award-winning vaporware of 2015!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Amelia said:


> Don't hold your breath... this light is about to win a "prestigious award" for being the most anticipated award-winning vaporware of 2015!



I've been a huge fan of this light based on specs alone (sometimes even false specs). Regardless, I've been anxiously waiting...but I think I am _*finally *_passing for good if/when it comes out. The high parasitic drain is just ridiculous. Competitors are setting the bar with values as low as 5-50µA.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> I've been a huge fan of this light based on specs alone (sometimes even false specs). Regardless, I've been anxiously waiting...but I think I am _*finally *_passing for good if/when it comes out. The high parasitic drain is just ridiculous. Competitors are setting the bar with values as low as 5-50µA.



I hear you... though I plan on using this light so much that parasitic won't be an issue for me.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Amelia said:


> I hear you... though I plan on using this light so much that parasitic won't be an issue for me.



Yeah that's a good point. But it would still bother me too much on those occasions where I don't use it...knowing it's sitting on my shelf chewing away the battery life. And taking out the batteries is never an option for me; that's putting a band-aid on a broken leg. Should have been designed right in the first place.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> And taking out the batteries is never an option for me; that's putting a band-aid on a broken leg. Should have been designed right in the first place.



Okay? It wasn't "designed" correctly. And what light would one buy to replace the EC4 they already have?

(I'm still waiting on the EC4S to be released)


----------



## sidecross (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

This problem is a good way to divide the daily user of a flashlight from the occasional user or even 'collector'. I was a union journeymen truck and auto mechanic and my use of flashlights were a big part of my working day. I am retired today but use my lights daily and the EC4 even with its parasitic drain is not a problem for me.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Parrot Quack said:


> Okay? It wasn't "designed" correctly. And what light would one buy to replace the EC4 they already have?



Whatever they want. Hundreds to choose from. Me? I may go with a TK35 or keep looking.

I understand people use them alot and that's fine. But I use a knife daily. That doesn't mean I want to have to sharpen it more often that I should have to.

p.s. ok maybe that's not the best example. What I'm trying to say is, people complain about things like a light not having square cut threads, a slight ring artifact in the beam, or too much writing/logos on the body. But they'll accept a flashlight with 150, 200, even 500µA parasitic drain when other similar lights of competitors can do 4.5µA. That's insane.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



markr6 said:


> But they'll accept a flashlight with 150, 200, even 500µA parasitic drain when other similar lights of competitors can do 4.5µA. That's insane.



I can see how the above would drive one nuts. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 21, 2015)

Nitecore has announced EC4s today here is a link to PR:
http://flashlight.nitecore.com/ec4s-adds-fire-to-the-remarkable-unibody-die-cast-series







Looking at runtimes, if this light is priced similar to the EC4 then I might consider this flood monster as my next light. Also I hope its neutral white tint as it would be perfect for photography and spotting purposes.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 21, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Nitecore has announced EC4s today here is a link to PR:
> http://flashlight.nitecore.com/ec4s-adds-fire-to-the-remarkable-unibody-die-cast-series



Wow: thorn-free surface and knurls to keep the sweats out

Seriously, this light may be an answer for some people. Hopefully we'll get more reviews in to see stand-by drain and heat management capability.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 21, 2015)

EC4S $97 preorder; ~3 weeks out


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 21, 2015)

Who's selling.? Being an Amazon type guy, I haven't found anything on Amazon.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 21, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Who's selling.? Being an Amazon type guy, I haven't found anything on Amazon.



I only see andrew & amanda so far. They usually seem pretty early to the pre-order game. And some non-US dealers.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks!

They list on Amazon but nothing to be found so far. I'll check their website.

Ta-daaa! There it is; $97.95. As you wrote, pre-order, three plus weeks.


----------



## saypat (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow. Finally announced. Still 3 weeks out though. Certainly NOT priced like the EC4, but over double. Still, I'm giddy.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 22, 2015)

As others have suggested, I really think they are flushing out EC4 stock. Several sellers down to $45 or so. Maybe they are going to update both the EC4 and EC4S before releasing it completely. I'm guessing to fix the high standby drain. Glad I waited!


----------



## sidecross (Sep 22, 2015)

At under $50 the EC4 is an excellent daily working light and for most uses enough light and choice of more useful choices of high out put. I do not need a choice of over 1000 approximate lumens very often, if at all, on my own daily use.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow! Not even to check out the trees at fifty to a hundred yards?


----------



## D6859 (Sep 22, 2015)

Please inform me if they have fixed the standby drain. 

I lost all my credibility with my calculation skills already today but doesn't 500 uA drain imply it'll drain 3200 mAh batteries in ~267 days (= 3200 mAh/0.5 mA/24 h/d)? That's not bad, but I'm considering this light as my Search and Rescue light and it's possible it'll stay in my bag untouched for two hundred days (till next summer, you never know).


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 22, 2015)

A suggestion, take the batteries out, place them in a plastic case and you'll be good.


----------



## thekwyjibo (Sep 22, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> A suggestion, take the batteries out, place them in a plastic case and you'll be good.


 The point is, that shouldn't be necessary. This isn't a problem that can't be fixed by competent engineering as other manufacturers seem to have proven. The onus really shouldn't be on the customer to work around poor engineering by the manufacturer. Given there are other options with equivalent lights that won't drain fully charged batteries dry in under a year, Anyone thinking of using this item (assuming they don't fix the problem that seems to be present before shipping) as an emergency light who doesn't actually understand what parasitic drain is (aka non-flashlight wonks such as those of us on this forum), may be in for a monumental shock in a crisis.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 22, 2015)

thekwyjibo said:


> The point is, that shouldn't be necessary. This isn't a problem that can't be fixed by competent engineering as other manufacturers seem to have proven. The onus really shouldn't be on the customer to work around poor engineering by the manufacturer. Given there are other options with equivalent lights that won't drain fully charged batteries dry in under a year, Anyone thinking of using this item (assuming they don't fix the problem that seems to be present before shipping) as an emergency light who doesn't actually understand what parasitic drain is (aka non-flashlight wonks such as those of us on this forum), may be in for a monumental shock in a crisis.



+1. Taking batteries out is ridiculous when it's possible to do it right in the first place. I'd settle for a quick tailcap twist on some lights, but that's all.


----------



## carl (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

The parasitic drain seems a bit high. Is Nitecore working on reducing it?


----------



## akhyar (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Time will tell.
If they fix the parasitic drain, regulation, low voltage warning, they have a winner here


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

what's the parasitic drain on the ec4s. we don't know

maybe they fixed it that's why it got delayed


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



Overclocker said:


> what's the parasitic drain on the ec4s. we don't know



We know *350µA *per FlashLion's review. But he did say to hold our expectations until the final version is out in case Nitecore makes changes.

But I'm not going to hold my breath because EA4, EC11, EC4 are just some examples of battery suckers from Nitecore.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Any TM16 users have reported problems of high parasitic drain so far?
On the EC11 forum, recently few unlucky users reported the problem, and with the TM16, EC11, EC4 using the same type dual-button electronic switch, this problem might "infected" other Nitecore's light that use this type of switch.
Don't get me wrong. 
I do love my TM16 and the dual-button switch is very intuitive, hence why I'm so "gaga" with this EC4S as a I want a dual-18650 battery light with 2k lumens that won't break the bank


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



akhyar said:


> Any TM16 users have reported problems of high parasitic drain so far?
> On the EC11 forum, recently few unlucky users reported the problem, and with the TM16, EC11, EC4 using the same type dual-button electronic switch, this problem might "infected" other Nitecore's light that use this type of switch.
> Don't get me wrong.
> I do love my TM16 and the dual-button switch is very intuitive, hence why I'm so "gaga" with this EC4S as a I want a dual-18650 battery light with 2k lumens that won't break the bank



I had cells at 4.11v in mine, then checked it after 6 days and they were 4.10v. Good? Bad? I guess that could mean around 4.00v after 2 months. But it may not be so simple as punching numbers in a calculator. I would have liked to do a true test, but I no longer have the light.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I think I can live with a drop of 0.01v in a week.
Let's hope the final version will be significantly improved over the preview sample.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

EC4S manual. Not sure if this was posted yet.

http://flashlight.nitecore.com.medi...ads/ueditor/image/product/EC4S/EC4S_UM_EN.pdf

Like the TM16: _When powered by 2x18650 batteries, the EC4S can operate for over 6 months with the power indicator on, or remain on standby for over 12 months with the power indicator off.

_That's my main concern. No, it's not a huge deal to top off batteries on occasion. But it's common for me to leave a light sitting for 2 months or so. Finding a flashlight around 65% charged (from 100%) after that time wouldn't be fun if I didn't have time to charge.

But the output, beam, size, access to low/turbo...hard to resist!


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



akhyar said:


> I think I can live with a drop of 0.01v in a week.
> Let's hope the final version will be significantly improved over the preview sample.



Anyone concerned about 0.01v drop in 7 days does not work with a flashlight daily. 

I would imagine a collector or 'Prepper' waiting for an emergency might have a concern.


----------



## creegeek (Sep 23, 2015)

wrt Battery Drain... I own a EA41 and two EA21s... I have a calendar reminder to top-off the batteries every six months. I find that trade off worthwhile as the electronic switch is very nice to use!

I also own an EC11 with a lithium primary... I unscrewed the tail cap because its a true emergency light in a compact first aid kit. I also have a Rayovac emergency cell phone charger, CR123 lithium primary, and I inserted paper on the battery contact to prevent drain.

Hope this helps justify someone's next purchase!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*EC4S*



sidecross said:


> Anyone concerned about 0.01v drop in 7 days does not work with a flashlight daily.
> 
> I would imagine a collector or 'Prepper' waiting for an emergency might have a concern.



Like I mentioned above, sitting for 2 months isn't out of the question. Hardly a prepper timeline.

With many of us having more than just 1 flashlight (a majority I hope), *not every light* gets *used every day*. Not going to happen. It's nice to pick up a flashlight and go without worrying "is it full? 4.10v? 3.85v?"

I hope I'm wrong in the end, because this looks like a great light.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*

the way i see it the ec4s is interesting enough of a flashlight to use it almost daily. it would be a waste to just leave it lying there

but i do see the prepper's perspective. for that i got some Quarks (QT2L-X, QB2A, QT2A-X) loaded w/ lithium primaries just sitting there w/ my guns in their cases. physical clickies. no parasitic drain. in fact for this application even a small parasitic drain is not good enough


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*



markr6 said:


> Like I mentioned above, sitting for 2 months isn't out of the question. Hardly a prepper timeline.
> 
> With many of us having more than just 1 flashlight (a majority I hope), *not every light* gets *used every day*. Not going to happen. It's nice to pick up a flashlight and go without worrying "is it full? 4.10v? 3.85v?"
> 
> I hope I'm wrong in the end, because this looks like a great light.



All my many other flashlights have a lock out ability. 

I have two EC4's one I use and the other stored with batteries not installed but next to the EC4.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*

I'm sure I'll get one regardless. 

For daily use, I prefer something that would carry easy and practically disappear in a pocket like the SC52 or L11C. This larger EC4S, while no monster, would be reserved for night hiking, camping, etc. So sitting around and holding a respectable charger is important. If other manufacturers can get away with 5uA drain, I'd like NC to at least get close. I would even deal with 100uA or so.



sidecross said:


> All my many other flashlights have a lock out ability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, so does this EC4S. But still a hefty drain on lockout. I'd rather have a bunch of lights with low drain than a bunch I have to worry about locking out or having to use daily to justify a high drain.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*



Overclocker said:


> the way i see it the ec4s is interesting enough of a flashlight to use it almost daily. it would be a waste to just leave it lying there
> 
> but i do see the prepper's perspective. for that i got some Quarks (QT2L-X, QB2A, QT2A-X) loaded w/ lithium primaries just sitting there w/ my guns in their cases. physical clickies. no parasitic drain. in fact for this application even a small parasitic drain is not good enough



Good point and is the reason I have a large quantity of Surefire 123 stored and ready.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*

I have a small supply of CR123, but that's not something I want to rely on. I'd rather have most of my lights using low standby current whether they're for emergencies or everyday use. Why not? A good example I like to use is the SR52UT around 5uA. That's low!


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*

mark6

I have a different philosophy as all my lights have as I have written a 'lock out' feature with zero drain. And if there is ever an emergency how would you charge 18650 without electric power?

I have a 18 watt SunJack foldable solar power capability, but that would not be practicle to a charge Nitecore TM26. I have enough back up battery capacity for 15 days or more. Any emergency lasting longer and batteries become a very small problem.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*



sidecross said:


> mark6
> 
> I have a different philosophy as all my lights have as I have written a 'lock out' feature with zero drain. And if there is ever an emergency how would you charge 18650 without electric power?
> 
> I have a 18 watt SunJack foldable solar power capability, but that would not be practicle to a charge Nitecore TM26. I have enough back up battery capacity for 15 days or more. Any emergency lasting longer and batteries become a very small problem.



I'm not worried about that. I could charge cells with my two car batteries for months and months. But with the longest power outrage I've ever seen around here in 30 years being about 2 hours, I'm not going to lose sleep over that. I would be more worried about food and water before my battery supply, which would last months anyway, becomes exhausted. And that's without recharging.

Of course, after saying all that, watch a big natural disaster happen!

All I'm trying to get at is: if 5uA drain is possible, why settle for 300uA? I would rather not remove batteries all the time or justify high drain because "I should be using" a light everyday. That's insane talk. Let's wait and see what Nitecore does with this one.


----------



## utlgoa (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Good one !


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*

mark6

I live in an Earthquake and forest fire area and I only wish I could write I never experienced more than 2 hours of no power or utilities. As a side note, marine type batteries and not car batteries work best.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*

I'm just ready for this stupid thing to be released. It's driving me crazy!!! Too much time to consider the details.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*



markr6 said:


> I'm just ready for this stupid thing to be released. It's driving me crazy!!! Too much time to consider the details.


+1. I'm also with you on the high parasitic drain.
I'm waiting for this puppy to be released, and then I'll wait for the discount code/coupon from those mainland online stores before I'll order one.
Looking at the trend of Nitecore's newly launched products are heavily discounted by online stores, I think it's just a matter of time before I press the "PayPal" button


----------



## D6859 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: EC4S*

Nitecore P36 looks tempting too, but it is much bigger than EC4S and it has more horrible standby drain (but you can lock it). The UI seems nice tho. I wonder which would be better for S&R use. Maybe I'll wait until Flashlion gets the final sample to test... .... aaand buy both. 

I volunteer now in a local S&R group and when we are called for help, we have usually 1 hour until we should gather at the meeting point. Storing batteries outside the flashlight = one more thing to forget when checking the backpack. I would like to trust that the battery in the flashlight in the backpack hasn't been depleted when I leave the house.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 23, 2015)

thekwyjibo said:


> The point is, that shouldn't be necessary.



As an old guy, I do what ever's necessary to get the job done. Just saying, pulling batteries, ain't such a bad thing. My question: Who puts batteries in a case or bugout bag for the year and doesn't take the time to check their state of charge before using them? My answer was to provide a solution to a question, not provide a complaint or an argument. Another response, if the drain issues is so upsetting, don't buy the stupidly engineered light.

Like everybody else, I'm waiting on the release of this light and yes, now or later, I'm going purchase the EC4S.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 23, 2015)

markr6 said:


> +1. Taking batteries out is ridiculous when it's possible to do it right in the first place.



A suggestion, put the batteries in the charger, before one decides they need the flashlight. I drop the batteries being used in the charger every couple of months and I'm still living. If I know we're going into a storm, while the power is up (we're in the mountains), all of the batteries go into the charger and I run the generator to make sure everything is ready.

Being old school and having grown up with these solutions, I don't get it.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> As an old guy, I do what ever's necessary to get the job done. Just saying, pulling batteries, ain't such a bad thing. My question: Who puts batteries in a case for the almost a year and doesn't take the time to check their state of charge before using them? My answer was to provide a solution to a question, not provide a complaint or an argument. Another response, if the drain issues is so upsetting, don't buy the stupidly engineered light if it's going cause one so much upset.



I think the upset comes from people that LOVE everything about a light except one thing. It's not like there are 50 other similar alternatives to choose from. This is a nice compact 2x18650 light. Could be great. I don't know who stocks batteries for a year either...maybe ill-informed preppers? For me, it's a light that's sitting on a shelf for a couple months. Maybe I'm on vacation for a week, then busy with work for the next few weeks. In that time, a good deal has been lost for nothing! That's the reality. You say a year as if it's fine for a year, then dead. No. Just after 6 months, the battery could be down to maybe 3.7v or so. WHO THE HELL wants to use a flashlight at that point without recharging? Maybe to walk the dog for 5 min?



Parrot Quack said:


> A suggestion, put the batteries in the charger, before one decides they need the flashlight.



I always do this before a trip or moderate use. But do I really want to spend 30minutes - 2 hours waiting on that if I need to grab it an go...or if I'm busy doing other things and may forget?

Good discussion you guys. Not trying to bash the light...I just like to argue to maintain common sense.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 23, 2015)

This is one light I'm definitely considering, and would be ideal if the high-drain is resolved. However, if not and all else looks good - I'll simply remove the tailcap between usage - no big deal for me. I already do that with the EA4W I seldom use.

It wouldn't be my bump in the night light as I prefer tactical UI lights for that purpose.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 23, 2015)

When this comes out in 2017, I plan on buying one if it's not too out of date.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> As an old guy, I do what ever's necessary to get the job done. Just saying, pulling batteries, ain't such a bad thing. My question: Who puts batteries in a case or bugout bag for the year and doesn't take the time to check their state of charge before using them? My answer was to provide a solution to a question, not provide a complaint or an argument. Another response, if the drain issues is so upsetting, don't buy the stupidly engineered light.
> 
> Like everybody else, I'm waiting on the release of this light and yes, now or later, I'm going purchase the EC4S.



I am over 70 so I am old, but I think I am also wise too. 

Anyone who has more than two firearms should know they all do not have to be all loaded to be useful when needed. Anyone who does not understand lithium rechargeable batteries should not use them.

I like and use the EC4 keeping the batteries charged is not a problem for me; what I do like is a twin 18650 that is this compact. If I were concerned about waiting for a time when I 'might need or use a flashlight' than the EC4 is not such a great flashlight to choose.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



sidecross said:


> Anyone concerned about 0.01v drop in 7 days does not work with a flashlight daily.



I could not agree more. I will also guess this also describes 99% of flashlight owners worldwide. Does that mean that 99% of us should not buy the *Nitecore EC4S*? That's rhetorical. No need to answer. 

_The real problem with the high parasitic drain present in so many of Nitecore's recent models is that it is completely unnecessary. _As far as I can tell, Nitecore stands alone in this regard. Many other manufacturers have demonstrated that parasitic drain can be reduced to a level close to a battery's rate of self-discharge.

I have the *Nitecore P36*. It is a 2x18650 flashlight that sports a *Cree MT-G2* emitter. It is a fine general purpose light. Unfortunately, it suffers from a high standby drain. On the plus side, a simple quarter turn of the tail cap locks it out. That, however, is an easy thing to forget to do. Happened to me just two nights ago. When I remembered last night, I got out bed just so I could lock it out before I forgot again!


----------



## D6859 (Sep 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> A suggestion, put the batteries in the charger, before one decides they need the flashlight.



This is not possible in my case. But maybe I could recharge them now and then so they'd have at least 90% of the charge when the light is needed. I trust Nitecore has solved the problem (in 2017) and it is a really great light when I get mine.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 23, 2015)

D6859 said:


> This is not possible in my case. But maybe I could recharge them now and then so they'd have at least 90% of the charge when the light is needed. I trust Nitecore has solved the problem (in 2017) and it is a really great light when I get mine.



You have the idea. Every couple of months, drop the batteries into the charger. Besides, if doing S&R, you do carry more than a single set of batteries in the field with you? Myself? If doing S&R, I'd have a backup pair of lights and three or four sets of recently charged, high output batteries with me. Just saying; and if a group leader, my expectations would be the same for everybody else.

I wish you well with this dilemma and looking forward to the release of the EC4S.

(Just now, I found the EC4S on Amazon so I've ordered a copy to play with.)


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

Over the last two plus years I have gathered 46 18650 batteries bought in three groups of ten and the last group was 16. I recharge all every 60 days and try to keep the four groups separated.

I have two Xtar VP2 and three Nitecore I4 chargers. Batteries are all stored in an easy transportable configuration. I believe anyone who does S&R has already solved problems of lights and batteries.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 23, 2015)

D6859 mentioned that he was involved in S&R so, not being S&R or a Group Leader of anything, my comments are suggestive.

In the middle, I have an EC4S and a pair of Orbtronic 3400mAh batteries on order that should be here next week.


----------



## sidecross (Sep 23, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> D6859 mentioned that he was involved in S&R so, not being S&R or a Group Leader of anything, my comments are suggestive.
> 
> In the middle, I have an EC4S and a pair of Orbtronic 3400mAh batteries on order that should be here next week.



I would appreciate a comment after you receive the EC4S.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy to. Now there's the waiting game of batteries first (on Friday) and the flashlight second, on Monday or Tuesday.........next week.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm not really a fan of the beam profile. It is a wide hotspot, but i found the beam to be a little messy.


----------



## Overclocker (Sep 24, 2015)

chinese holiday oct 1 to 7! hope it gets shipped out before that.

they seem to have too many holidays in china...


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 24, 2015)

Overclocker said:


> chinese holiday oct 1 to 7! hope it gets shipped out before that.
> 
> they seem to have too many holidays in china...



When you receive your Nitecore XHP50 EC4S. I hope the beam profile is nice in your unit.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, luckily Mid Autumn Festival is only 1 week holiday.
Imagine if it is the 2 weeks Lunar New Year holiday.

People in the other forum might try to organize some group buy or what not, so I'll wait first until some final reviews have been published.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Great!! May order and have one by Monday!! But, I may wait and see if there are any updates/issues. Not sure...very tempting!


----------



## picrthis (Sep 27, 2015)

Local USA Dealer finally has the EC4S in-stock, my unit should arrive on Wednesday (9/30) can't wait


----------



## D6859 (Sep 27, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> You have the idea. Every couple of months, drop the batteries into the charger. Besides, if doing S&R, you do carry more than a single set of batteries in the field with you? Myself? If doing S&R, I'd have a backup pair of lights and three or four sets of recently charged, high output batteries with me. Just saying; and if a group leader, my expectations would be the same for everybody else.
> 
> I wish you well with this dilemma and looking forward to the release of the EC4S.
> 
> (Just now, I found the EC4S on Amazon so I've ordered a copy to play with.)



Of course I will have my EDC with me. At the moment I have M22 and Wizard in my bag and 2 extra batteries. M22 is locked so that it won't turn on accidentally. As I am volunteer in the S&R group, I don't get paid so getting the extra batteries means finding the best offer and ordering them from China and then wait for 5 weeks for them to arrive. Also, I lost my EDC last night, so I may not affor to buy any batteries until I've replaced it. It still feels silly if I have to carry extra set of batteries only because the light is draining the pair in it on its own....

119 euros for EC4S (amazon.de) might not fit my budget. So I think I have to order it from Hong Kong again or wait for the price get lower.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry to read about the loss. That's a soul ticker. It seems the price falls after some six weeks. The best of luck on the price.

The best price I can find in higher end batteries is the Panasonic line of 18650 batteries. Maybe somebody else can give you a better suggestion.



> It still feels silly if I have to carry extra set of batteries only because the light is draining the pair in it on its own....



I'm a simple person. If the batteries have to come out, the batteries have to come out. If I have to carry two extra sets for the mission, then I have three or four extra sets. Add an extra set of batteries every couple of months. My eye is on the mission. Allow me to encourage this sort of thinking. The best with this issue.


----------



## D6859 (Sep 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> Sorry to read about the loss. That's a soul ticker. It seems the price falls after some six weeks. The best of luck on the price.
> 
> The best price I can find in higher end batteries is the Panasonic line of 18650 batteries. Maybe somebody else can give you a better suggestion.



Thanks! The problem with Amazon is that many sellers don't deliver to Finland. I ordered 4 protected NCR18650B's for 27$ from AliExpress 2 weeks ago. Still waiting for them to arrive. I ordered Convoy S2+ today to replace the lost TN12. When I get money I'll order TN12 too and that leaves me with 2 extra batteries from the pack. I think they could go into EC4S, when the price is low enough for me to buy it.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

The EC4S arrived in the mail. It's daylight. Flipping the light on and off in the computer room and comparing the output to the EC4, the light output is definitely more floody. Tonight, I'll make other beam comparisons.

All I can post, the EC4S light is smoother. Other than the "Red Tail," the light's body is the same as the EC4. Right now, I prefer the output of the EC4. I don't have any scientific measuring devices and I'll be hard pressed for beam images. My apologies for the lack of beam images.


----------



## picrthis (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting that you like the EC4 output better, lets see how it does nighttime.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

Inside, the EC4 output is more throw than flood and I like a light with both characteristics. That's not a knock on the EC4S, it's more a personal opinion on the output of the EC4 vs the EC4S.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Sep 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> The EC4S arrived in the mail. It's daylight.



Awesome! 

I know you'll keep us posted. The fact that you have both means you are particularly well positioned to comment. I am looking forward to hearing your impressions.

Enjoy.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

The sun is going down and it's darkened a bit but it's not dark enough. So far, in side-by-side comparisons while both are on high, trying to take the K color of the light out of the mix, the EC4 is a thrower and the EC4S is a smooth floody light.

It's darker now and I added the TM16 into the mix. Each light has it's benefit. The EC4 is a thrower and is an excellent pocket cannon. The EC4S is much more floody and in my opinion, would be an excellent LE light for backyard search and the TM16 is perfect for generalized S&R.

The light of the EC4S comes OTF in a smoother than than the EC4 fashion but because of the EC4S being floody, after a couple hundred feet, it's usefulness falls off. The EC4 picks up at that point but because it's a thrower, the beam falls off at the sides. Each light (EC4, EC4S, TM16) has their own light pattern. In my opinion, no one light is better than the other so regarding the two lights (EC4 & EC4S) it becomes a question of what's your purpose; floody or thrower.

I know I did a squirrely job in my above, so please, be kind.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 28, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> The EC4S arrived in the mail. It's daylight. .....



Congrats on your new EC4S.
Just a quick question. As you also have the EC4 and TM16, have you compare the tint on the EC4S?
Is the supposedly neutral white tint on the EC4S looks warmer to you over your other 2 Nitecores?

cheers,


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 28, 2015)

The tint of the EC4S is a bit greenish. Where as the tint of the EC4 and the TM16 looks to me, to be the same; a neutral white.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 28, 2015)

That's a bummer. Was expecting you to said yellowish, instead of greenish
Cheers


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 29, 2015)

By itself, it's okay but when compared side-by-side to the TM16 or the EC4, it's a bit distracting. Sorry if my comment caused you disappointment.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 29, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> By itself, it's okay but when compared side-by-side to the TM16 or the EC4, it's a bit distracting. Sorry if my comment caused you disappointment.



No apologies needed, in fact my sincere thanks to you for your quick reply.
Will wait further for more comprehensive reviews on this light.
cheers,


----------



## guybrush (Sep 30, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> The EC4S arrived in the mail. It's daylight.



congrats 

how does manage heat? how much 1000 lumen stand before getting body too hot? and the medium mode? thanks


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 30, 2015)

To my tastes, at 1100 lm, it does a fine job handling heat but I'm running it five or ten minutes and it's just getting warmed up. On turbo (2150 lm), <70F (<21C), after five or ten minutes, it barely works as a hand warmer. At Mid (400 lm), other than the light itself, you don't know it's on but when one uses candle, coming directly from inside the house (or building) to the outside, due to a lack of night vision, the candle on the EC4S vs candle on the EC4, the EC4S produced light, for me, is useless.

As an everyday house flashlight, I definitely prefer the EC4 but as an outside the building, LE, search light, the smooth floody nature of the EC4S is the way to go. But if doing S&R, I'd rather have the TM16 over the EC4S.

The point, heat is well controlled but, in my opinion, each light (EC4, EC4S, TM16) is it's own light, with it's own purpose. I do hope the above comments help as I'm not any kind of a flashlight reviewer.


----------



## picrthis (Sep 30, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> To my tastes, at 1100 lm, it does a fine job handling heat but I'm running it five or ten minutes and it's just getting warmed up. On turbo (2150 lm), <70F (<21C), after five or ten minutes, it barely works as a hand warmer. At Mid (400 lm), other than the light itself, you don't know it's on but when one uses candle, coming directly from inside the house (or building) to the outside, due to a lack of night vision, the candle on the EC4S vs the EC4 is useless.
> 
> As an everyday house flashlight, I definitely prefer the EC4 but as an outside the building, LE, search light, the smooth floody nature of the EC4S is the way to go. But if doing S&R, I'd rather have the TM16 over the EC4S.
> 
> The point, heat is well controlled but, in my opinion, each light (EC4, EC4S, TM16) is it's own light, with it's own purpose. I do hope the above comments help as I'm not any kind of a flashlight reviewer.



Just got my EC4S too and I thought your view is spot on with what I'm finding too.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks. It's good to know that what I'm finding, mirrors what another is finding.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well I just couldn't resist. Purchased an EC4S and it will be here Monday. Parasitic drain is still worrying me, but I've been waiting for this one so long I have to give it a shot.


----------



## iso400 (Oct 3, 2015)

I got my EC4S a few days ago. It has a great floody beam with a wide hotspot in a small and soild package, just what I was looking for. Havent noticed any greenish tint.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 3, 2015)

Just asking.....at the same time, did you compare the output of the EC4S against any other light? I noticed the greenish tint when I compared the EC4S with an EC4.


----------



## spinkid (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Just got mine today and went for a dog walk with it. I could see the greenish tint when on a higher setting aimed almost straight at the pavement. When using aiming forward while walking I couldn't notice it. Came back and compared my Eagletac sx25l3 to the EC4s and the EC4S seems white in comparison. Either way I don't mind because by itself it really is nice for my uses. 

Parrot Quack thanks for unknowingly getting me to pull the trigger..lol. A second thanks is in order because I think in the next Amazon order my makes I will try and add in the standard EC4 as well. I should have just listened to the CPF motto "get both".


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*



spinkid said:


> Parrot Quack thanks for unknowingly getting me to pull the trigger..lol.



.................................................


----------



## Amelia (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

I've been silent on the EC4S initial reviews until now, partly because I've been busy in the outdoors away from the forum, and partly because I've been reading and getting "2nd Opinions" before posting.

I can see now why Nightcore took so long to get this "award winning" light to market... they needed time to ruin it.

The 2 main things I was excited about with this light have been changed - the MT-G2 emitter and the 1 Lumen low. Instead, we get a "greenish" emitter, and the same 2 Lumen low as the P36. Why? To get an extra worthless 150 Lumens at the top-end? I kind of doubt it. I think the real reason is that in its original "award winning" configuration, with the MT-G2 emitter and true moonlight mode, it would completely stomp both the competition as well as Nightcore's own offerings, and would have put a large dent in their other flashlight model's sales.

Very sad... the EC4S was my #1 most anticipated light of the year, the one that I was most excited about buying and trying. Now that it's out in its "improved" form, it is the biggest disappointment of the year for me, and a light I will definitely be passing on.

Oh well... I guess there's still the P36.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

To be positive, there's always the EC4 and the TM16. ??? These two make a great combination.


----------



## D6859 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* Nitecore EC4: 2x18650, 1000 Lumens*

Has anyone been able to measure the standby drain?


----------



## iso400 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes you are correct. Compared to the TM16 the EC4s has a slightly green tint when shining on white surfaces,Compared to my CR6 they are almost identical in tint.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 6, 2015)

*EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

I meant to do a quick beamshot comparison and feedback last night on my EC4S but I just got too busy. Without using it so far, the only thing I can say is I'm not a fan of the finish. A simple fingernail scratches it, so I fear this thing can turn into a beater pretty quick. Hopefully the performance makes up for it...

The tint is pretty good. I think I'm to the point of seeing so many nasty neutral white tints (50/50 chance) that a decent cool white is more pleasing than ever. Still nowhere near a good NW tint like my SC5w though. The low (80) and mid (400) modes appear a little green. 1100 and 2150 are a nice crisp white. Overall, I'm happy with it.

Slight artifact in center and ringy when hunting walls, but you really have to looks. Hardly worth mentioning, though. Nowhere as floody as I expected. I think it's a great general beam!

Removing the tail cap is a bit of a pain. And the fact you should remove the cells to prevent drain is really throwing salt in the wound in this case  I don't even like doing that with an easy few-turns tailcap.

1020lm for about 2hr on my SC600w with 1x18650
1100lm for 15 extra minutes on the EC4S. I like the 2x18650 form, but I would have liked better runtimes for carrying an extra cell.

Since I got ~$20 worth of batteries for free in my package deal, I'll say I picked the light itself up for $75. I think that's a fair price. The $95 MSRP? Not so much.

I like it, but not sure it's a keep just yet. I'll have to do some beamshots tonight.

p.s. I just noticed on the box it says *"A CREE XHP50 LED emits penetrating beams with max output of 2150 lumens in neutral white"* Very interesting!! I wouldn't call it neutral at all.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> 1020lm for about 2hr on my SC600w with 1x18650
> 1100lm for 15 extra minutes on the EC4S. I like the 2x18650 form, but I would have liked better runtimes for carrying an extra cell.



Without runtimes charts to make the comparison, it is hard to interpret these numbers. It seems likely that the *Zebralight SC600w* has earlier and/or larger step-downs than the *Nitecore EC4S*.


----------



## creegeek (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Question.. at 2000lm how long does it hold before stepping down? and can you repeat 2000lm after spending a few minutes at 1000lm? in other words does it provide turbo for most of the battery life?


----------



## twistedraven (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

If I'm not mistaken, the 1000 lumen mode of the EC4 and EC4s does not step down, while the max lumen output of the high-output zebralights is thermal regulated, so is a gradual step-down. The thermal regulation run-time will be exaggerated as a result.

That sucks to hear about the lack of durability on the finish.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

This EC4S is badass! Only time will tell about the finish. My mode button is a bit weak...sometimes I click it but if I don't hit it right I had to reclick. Not horrible, but something I noticed.

Quick beamshots:

SC62w (with DIY magenta hi-liter filter)






EC4S





MX25L3C Nichia





SC62w





EC4S





MX25L3C Nichia





SC62w





EC4S





MX25L3C Nichia





I use flashlights outdoors 80% of the time. You can see why I'm a neutral white and/or high CRI Nichia 219B freak. Of course it's nice indoors too, but less of an issue. The EC4S does OK for a dirty, stinky, rotten cool white, though. I'm liking it


----------



## akhyar (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Thanks for the beamshots comparison markr6.
So, 3 users already that mentioned the tint is a bit greenish when compared to other Nitecore's cool white tint.
Was really wishing the the supposed EC4S neutral white is as nice and pleasing as ZL neutral white


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Nice pics, Mark. Thanks.

2150 lumens looks pretty good! 

When it comes to the tints in your last three photographs, I think everyone can see the difference in the greens of your lawn and the browns of your garden bed. Something I noticed in addition is the color of the stones ringing your lawn. For the most part, they should be brown and gray. Take a look. Did the gray ones all turn blue in one of those pictures?!!


----------



## markr6 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



akhyar said:


> Thanks for the beamshots comparison markr6.
> So, 3 users already that mentioned the tint is a bit greenish when compared to other Nitecore's cool white tint.
> Was really wishing the the supposed EC4S neutral white is as nice and pleasing as ZL neutral white



Definitely not a neutral white, even though it says that on the box. If you know me, you know I hate cool whites. But, I'm either starting to come around, or this one is pretty nice. I wouldn't call it green if you're used to cool whites. As far as cool whites go, this one is acceptable. That could just be because of the blinding output - it really turns white on high modes. I think my mention of green just has to do with the fact it's not a nice clean neutral whtite  I was hoping for a CRISP white like my M30LC2 XP-L HI, which is just whiter than white!




KeepingItLight said:


> Nice pics, Mark. Thanks.
> 
> 2150 lumens looks pretty good!
> 
> When it comes to the tints in your last three photographs, I think everyone can see the difference in the greens of your lawn and the browns of your garden bed. Something I noticed in addition is the color of the stones ringing your lawn. For the most part, they should be brown and gray. Take a look. Did the gray ones all turn blue in one of those pictures?!!



The stones are hard to go by; they're all different shades of gray, tan, bluish-gray, etc. But the SC62w and MX25L3C show them nearly perfect as you would see in the daylight. The EC4S isn't horrible, but yes it definitely makes them look more blue than real life.

But in the end, I still don't get cool whites. Just look at those photos 

p.s. I'm finding the 2lm > 80lm jump to be a bit much. I think something around 40 would have been ideal. Not a big problem, though.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> But in the end, I still don't get cool whites. Just look at those photos



When I was studying photography, one of the things that surprised me was that half the battle is learning how to see. At the start, there were times when I found myself saying, "That's not what I took a picture of!" 

As a tyro, if I were shown your photographs, I would have said that the stones were gray in all three. I might acknowledge that the photos have different shades, but I would have called all of them gray. Today, I see the subtle shade of blue that are mixed in the with the gray.

I think a similar thing sometimes happens with flashlight tint. I believe that some flashlight owners (but not all!) see tint the way I did before my photographic training. Literally, they are not fully seeing what they are looking at. 

Here is tip for those judging tint. Sometimes the easiest way to asses a color cast is to look at the neutral gray objects in a photograph. If you know they are gray in real life, it is usually easy to spot a color shift in an image. Don't look at the rosy reds. Look at the neutrals. (Skin tone is another good thing to check.)

Be forewarned: studying photography means learning why you don't like your own pictures! My pictures used to be good.


----------



## twistedraven (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Gray is way better because it's not as reflective as white. In fact, photographers use gray cards for metering their white balance, and not white cards.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



KeepingItLight said:


> Today, I see the subtle shade of blue that are mixed in the with the gray.



Just saying, gray is a funny color that can look blue until blue is placed next to it. Not arguing, just saying.

And again just saying, most gray cards.........flip them over and they turn into a white card.

Just saying, colors are funny as women see color differently than men and each of us will see colors differently than each other. And then there's the whole color balance thingy and then there's the monitor, is it or is it not dialed in and then there's the.........


----------



## twistedraven (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

You sure you're not seeing that rock as gold and white, and not blue and black?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Yeah I use a card that has white, black and gray. With one click in Photoshop you can balance the color. But I've gotten so good at it I don't really bother anymore. Still nice to have though for HORRIBLE lighting to begin with like HPS.

I'm really trying not to do my usual tint comparison so much with this EC4S. It's an impressive light, but found out today after comparing with my E05 that it's not very good. I always thought the E05 sucked, but it actually looks better than the EC4S. But I'm still not really complaining since I'll be using this EC4S on 1000lm and 2150lm modes most of the time. On those modes, it's a nice clean white.



twistedraven said:


> You sure you're not seeing that rock as gold and white, and not blue and black?



AHHHH I still don't get that photo. WHITE AND GOLD!!


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Hi guys, here is a chance to get it for amazing price, thanks.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



dazed1 said:


> Hi guys, here is a chance to get it for amazing price, thanks.



Just for the EC4, correct?


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Yes..


----------



## Orion79 (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Hi,

I'm new to this world of flashlight and everything related to this. Also sorry for my bad english since I'm a french Canadian.

Before buying I'm the kind of guy that will do a lot a research and already found some usefull information. I'm looking for an EC4S, but looking also to get comparaison VS the EC4 and P36...

very hard to get beamshoot comparaison between those 3..

thank you very much and a pleasure to discuss with you

Alain


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Orion79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this world of flashlight and everything related to this. Also sorry for my bad english since I'm a french Canadian.
> 
> ...




the jog dial on the P36 is too gimmicky. and murphy's law says it'll land on the jog dial the first time you drop it

get the EC4s. between it and the P36 it's the obvious choice


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



twistedraven said:


> You sure you're not seeing that rock as gold and white, and not blue and black?





markr6 said:


> AHHHH I still don't get that photo. WHITE AND GOLD!!



If you hangout online, the dress is blue and black......if you see it in a store window, it's gold and white. The color of the dress is whatever the bozo flashing the image wants you to believe. And if you don't believe me, put a Photoshop color picker on it and see what you get.

Here people are, side-by-side, standing around wondering what they're seeing. I'm just saying, with the images side-by-side, people are seeing what they're seeing.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 12, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> The sun is going down and it's darkened a bit but it's not dark enough. So far, in side-by-side comparisons while both are on high, trying to take the K color of the light out of the mix, the EC4 is a thrower and the EC4S is a smooth floody light.
> 
> It's darker now and I added the TM16 into the mix. Each light has it's benefit. The EC4 is a thrower and is an excellent pocket cannon. The EC4S is much more floody and in my opinion, would be an excellent LE light for backyard search and the TM16 is perfect for generalized S&R.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.
My EC4S is on the way, so I'll have the same brothers [emoji4]


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> Just for the EC4, correct?



EC4S soon i think


----------



## Orion79 (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Overclocker said:


> the jog dial on the P36 is too gimmicky. and murphy's law says it'll land on the jog dial the first time you drop it
> 
> get the EC4s. between it and the P36 it's the obvious choice



thanks. I'll keep on comparing each other..

the group buy on the EC4 seems interesting, still waiting for the info. Buy I saw that they might me a group buy for the EC4S... maybe i'll buy both :naughty:

thanks you the info!


----------



## markr6 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Just a quick test while I was away for a few days:

EC4S
2x18650 NCR18650GA

Oct 8, 4PM: Cells charged to *4.17v* then inserted into EC4S
Oct 9, 7AM: *4.15v*
Oct 12, 4PM: *4.13v*

*.04v lost after 4 days!*

So figure *4.17v > 3.69v* after 4 weeks. That's pretty bad! I didn't lock it out, but from reviews I don't believe that helps; batteries must be removed. But I will do the test again locking it out and see what happens.

We've talked before how "it doesn't matter if you use it daily". Well, I don't...even if I did, I still wouldn't be comfortable with a light draining so quickly that I had to plan on recharging it before every trip or use when recharging wasn't an option.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> Well, I don't...even if I did, I still wouldn't be comfortable with a light draining so quickly that I had to plan on recharging it before every trip or use when recharging wasn't an option.



We check our engine, we check our tires, we pack our bag with razor, toothbrush and tooth paste. We even remember to kiss the wife before leaving. Just saying, when I leave for some time, along with everything else, including aspirin and other OTC junk, I take the charger and extra batteries along with anything else I might need. Forgive me, if someone doesn't want to check the charge of their flashlight and doesn't take time to drop a spare battery or two in the clothes bag with the charger, I don't get it. ???

Maybe a rechargeable USB flashlight like a MH20?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Parrot Quack said:


> We check our engine, we check our tires, we pack our bag with razor, toothbrush and tooth paste. We even remember to kiss the wife before leaving. Just saying, when I leave for some time, along with everything else, including aspirin and other OTC junk, I take the charger and extra batteries along with anything else I might need. Forgive me, if someone doesn't want to check the charge of their flashlight and doesn't take time to drop a spare battery or two in the clothes bag with the charger, I don't get it. ???
> 
> Maybe a rechargeable USB flashlight like a MH20?



I know, it's usually possible to charge it. But if you are in a hurry, want to keep it at the ready, or take it on a trip where you can't charge it...it just sucks knowing it's chewing away those batteries. Just my nitpick about the light.

My car tires...is it ok to have a 2psi/day leak? I mean, I could just reinfalte them every few days.

I did just receive my 1/8 minus green filter sheet today. I removed the lens and traced it with a razor blade. This made the filter the perfect size and it sat right under the lens on the reflector. Very nice fit!! It doesn't do a lot, but just enough to let most of the light thru and give it a slightly more neutral tint. Perfect!!


----------



## sidecross (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Parrot Quack said:


> We check our engine, we check our tires, we pack our bag with razor, toothbrush and tooth paste. We even remember to kiss the wife before leaving. Just saying, when I leave for some time, along with everything else, including aspirin and other OTC junk, I take the charger and extra batteries along with anything else I might need. Forgive me, if someone doesn't want to check the charge of their flashlight and doesn't take time to drop a spare battery or two in the clothes bag with the charger, I don't get it. ???
> 
> Maybe a rechargeable USB flashlight like a MH20?



I agree with you an this issue with the EC4; this is a working flashlight and not a stand-by flashlight for emergency or use when needed use. For my use I change out the batteries on a schedule that has the stand-by current issue never a problem.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Understood. Too bad we can actually classify flashlights "standby" and "working", though. I like everything about this light except that, and wish it was BOTH working and standby like so many other flashlights (low drain like 5uA, 50uA even 100uA)


----------



## sidecross (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> Understood. Too bad we can actually classify flashlights "standby" and "working", though. I like everything about this light except that, and wish it was BOTH working and standby like so many other flashlights (low drain like 5uA, 50uA even 100uA)


I agree mark6, if the EC4 had a lock out to remove all stand-by current, they would have a remarkable flashlight for all or any uses.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> My car tires...is it ok to have a 2psi/day leak? I mean, I could just reinflate them every few days.



If a tire is losing 2PSI a day, as a collective, hopefully we'd get the leak repaired and hopefully, we'd take the time to have it repaired from the inside of the tire vs a simple tire plug. With that posted, I was responding to your quoted reposted comment and nothing more. This is why I suggested the purchase of a USB rechargeable flashlight. In my opinion, for a travel trip, a USB rechargeable flashlight would be ideal. Just saying, it's a big pain to always be charging a smart phone but what's a poor man to do?

What I was trying to do, and it seems I failed, was to point out how in life we have all kinds of details to attend to when one considers all that needs to be attended to while packing for and getting out the door of any sort of a travel trip. I just recharged the AAA batteries in the portable stereo T.V. headphones. That'll teach me not to put them on the charging dock before going to bed.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Parrot Quack said:


> What I was trying to do, and it seems I failed, was to point out how in life we have all kinds of details to attend to when one considers all that needs to be attended to while packing for and getting out the door, for any sort of a travel trip.



I understand that. It's not a big deal to charge, but it's nice to NOT have to. Like you just said, there is so much else to do in life, worrying about the SOC in 2 batteries in a flashlight is not always high on the list and it would be nice not to have to worry about that. Of course, us flashaholics have that as number 1 or 2 on the list 

Thankfully my tires are fine. But hopefully Nitecore fixes _their leak_ soon.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

After this interchange, just to get me to shut up, they'll have to. 

Just saying, the EC4S does have a lockout that makes it twelve month capable.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Parrot Quack said:


> After this interchange, just to get me to shut up, they'll have to.
> 
> Just saying, the EC4S does have a lockout that makes is twelve month capable.



That is a nice feature. But if it's the same as the EC4, the lockout does not really change the parasitic drain. Like I mentioned earlier, I'll test that over the next few days. The 12 month thing is misleading. On month 11, what do you have? Nothing really worth using, so get them charged up! But yeah, that's a long time to let any light sit.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I'll test that over the next few days.



Looking forward to what your test data shows.


----------



## avca1998 (Oct 13, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that the EC4S has a delay when turning it on? Mine takes about a second when I first push the button. It seems after it warms up the delay goes down.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi! Welcome to CPF......:welcome:

I just checked our EC4S and we don't have a start hesitation. If our unit is any sort of a standard, you may have an issue that should be addressed. I hope you can easily get the issue worked out.


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Guys, i got big *amazing* surprise for you coming soon, stay tuned


----------



## avca1998 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I sent an email to Nitcore support and they said:

"we have tested and confirm there is a slight delay of approximately 0.5 second from the point you press the switch to the point the light actually comes on."

It doesn't really bother me that much. I just noticed that the delay in comparison to the EC4 I have.




Parrot Quack said:


> Hi! Welcome to CPF......:welcome:
> 
> I just checked our EC4S and we don't have a start hesitation. If our unit is any sort of a standard, you may have an issue that should be addressed. I hope you can easily get the issue worked out.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 15, 2015)

I checked mine and there was no delay whatsoever. I have had lights do that in the past (Fenix LD22 comes to mind). I doubt it's the entire model; more likely isolated to a few here and there.

BTW, what have you guys done to me?!?! I'm starting to like the cool white on this light  Even though the box says neutral, it's very cool. I wouldn't even say leaning towards neutral, but I guess not as blue as most others.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> Just a quick test while I was away for a few days:
> 
> EC4S
> 2x18650 NCR18650GA
> ...





the voltage settles down a bit even without load

btw you might wanna check your math


----------



## markr6 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Overclocker said:


> the voltage settles down a bit even without load
> 
> btw you might wanna check your math



OOps! .89 not .69. Fat finger typist. That's still close to the point of recharging, for me.

I know they settle, so I let the cells sit for a bit after charging. They were actually borderline 4.18/4.17, so I called it 4.17v after settling to start. Bottom line still remains...this thing SUCKS BATTERIES, even with the error.


----------



## akhyar (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Placed an order fo EC4S at Banggood.
The discount code is available at the other forum for those who can wait.
Will be my 3rd Nitecore's


----------



## markr6 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



akhyar said:


> Placed an order fo EC4S at Banggood.
> The discount code is available at the other forum for those who can wait.
> Will be my 3rd Nitecore's



That was a nice deal! I went with amazon to burn some credits I had. I'll be out in the woods for a few days hunting and I'm taking this light...and of course a bag with 5 others! But I plan on using the EC4S a lot.


----------



## akhyar (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> That was a nice deal! I went with amazon to burn some credits I had. I'll be out in the woods for a few days hunting and I'm taking this light...and of course a bag with 5 others! But I plan on using the EC4S a lot.



It was either this or the MH20NW that is also on discount at BG, but I decided on the EC4S as I already have ZL SC600 mk1 and I'm waiting for ZL to release SC600 mk3 to replace my mk1


----------



## dazed1 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

Some users where asking for it, and here it is 

Enjoy, and hurry up!


----------



## D6859 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



markr6 said:


> I did just receive my 1/8 minus green filter sheet today. I removed the lens and traced it with a razor blade. This made the filter the perfect size and it sat right under the lens on the reflector. Very nice fit!! It doesn't do a lot, but just enough to let most of the light thru and give it a slightly more neutral tint. Perfect!!



Sounds great! So the lense is easy to remove? What kind of filter are you using? Are they expensive?


----------



## Orion79 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



dazed1 said:


> Some users where asking for it, and here it is
> 
> Enjoy, and hurry up!



Pm Sent


----------



## bizchng (Oct 18, 2015)

Really like the Ec4s. But Anyone with information if the set has regulated output ?


----------



## akhyar (Oct 18, 2015)

bizchng said:


> Really like the Ec4s. But Anyone with information if the set has regulated output ?



If the production version of the EC4S is rhe same as the pre-released version reviewed by Flashlion, afraid it is not.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XHP50-NW-(2sx18650)-PreRelease-Version-REVIEW


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 25, 2015)

which thread had the light broken down and stripped? can't find it


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 2, 2015)

so i managed a few days' downtime on the ec4s to test this battery drain issue

i used four brand-new KeepPower protected NCR18650BE. all topped off on the same slot of the nitecore UM20. 4.17v hot off the charger. allowed to settle about 24hrs

one pair went into the flashlight, the other pair just sat outside the flashlight






test began Oct 15 w/ all cells at 4.15v

by Oct 21 the cells INSIDE the flashlight: 4.11v

OUTSIDE the flashlight: 4.13v


----------



## tatasal (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey Bro,
That's a lot.... .02v in that many days only?


----------



## creegeek (Nov 2, 2015)

The flashlight does a "power on" battery test each time the batteries are connected... did your experiment cause this to occur for each measurement?

And what is the current draw of the flashlight in standby?

I measure my EA45S and some others and got the following:

* Nitecore EA45S standby current 0.09mAh. After 556 days an Eneloop Pro will be at 50% of capacity
* Nitecore EC11 standby current 0.09mAh. After 347 days an Energizer CR123A will be at 50% of capacity
* Nitecore EA21 standby current 0.34mAh. After 147 days an Eneloop Pro will be at 50% of capacity
* Nitecore EA41 standby current 0.55mAh. After 91 days an Eneloop Pro will be at 50% of capacity


----------



## markr6 (Nov 2, 2015)

Not too far off from mine.

_From a few pages back in this thread:_

Oct 8, 4PM: Cells charged to *4.17v* (after resting) then inserted into EC4S. More like 4.16v at that point.
Oct 9, 7AM: *4.15v*
Oct 12, 4PM: *4.13v*

But 60uA on mine measured on DMM


----------



## Stalkii (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Parrot Quack said:


> After this interchange, just to get me to shut up, they'll have to.
> 
> Just saying, the EC4S does have a lockout that makes it twelve month capable.



Can anyone confirm that the EC4S really has this lockout? And does it work?


----------



## sidecross (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



Stalkii said:


> Can anyone confirm that the EC4S really has this lockout? And does it work?


From my reading of posts and in the use of my Nitecore EC4 the light does not have a lock out.


----------



## creegeek (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

It has an electronic lockout to prevent accidental on/off... but there is a current drain regardless.

If you're using rechargeable then just remember to top it off every year.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

I'm confused. (Not the first time)

With the light on (convenient to see when circuit opens), I am able to unscrew the knurled endcap on my EC4S until the electrical connection is broken; using unprotected 18650GA from mtnelectronics, if that makes a difference...

I did get this unit from dazed1's 'insane' price, group buy, delivered some few days ago. Illumn offered a good weekend discount on NiteCore flashlights the weekend after I ordered.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



KITROBASKIN said:


> I'm confused. (Not the first time)
> 
> With the light on (convenient to see when circuit opens), I am able to unscrew the knurled endcap on my EC4S until the electrical connection is broken; using unprotected 18650GA from mtnelectronics, if that makes a difference...
> 
> I did get this unit from dazed1's 'insane' price, group buy, delivered some few days ago. Illumn offered a good weekend discount on NiteCore flashlights the weekend after I ordered.


I have the Nitecore EC4 and it took 7 quarter turn to break the current leaving the tail cap only three of the same quarter turns before falling off! Maybe the newer EC4S is different, but this method of breaking current on my EC4 will not cut it for me as a service light. 

I used Eagletac 3100mAh batteries in my test just minutes ago.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



creegeek said:


> It has an electronic lockout to prevent accidental on/off... but there is a current drain regardless.
> 
> If you're using rechargeable then just remember to top it off every year.


From my reading of the information the 'lock out' is for accidental turning on the light only, and if you expected to only top off the light every year, you might not like the surprise of finding out if you were in error. For my EC4 I keep the batteries out of the light except when in use.


----------



## Stalkii (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*



sidecross said:


> From my reading of the information the 'lock out' is for accidental turning on the light only, and if you expected to only top off the light every year, you might not like the surprise of finding out if you were in error. For my EC4 I keep the batteries out of the light except when in use.



Ok. Thank you. I guess I will stick with batteries out then. Just to make sure


----------



## markr6 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

I posted it in another EC4S thread, but here are the results of leaving my batteries in the EC4S for about 10 days.

11/2: 4.14v - starting voltage (short rest after charging)
11/3: 4.13v
11/4: 4.13v
11/5: 4.13v
(missed a few days)
11/8: 4.12v
11/9: 4.12v
11/10: 4.12v
11/11: 4.12v


----------



## dazzleaj (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

The high drain at rest is the thing that has kept me from getting this light. I have many nice lights and enjoy them all but I find it an inconvenience to pick up a light and have the cap fall off because I have unscrewed it. (yes, some only take 1 turn, it is still a pain to remember which ones need to be unscrewed and which ones don't)
I do not use a light for work on a daily basis and the lights that I keep in my shop and around the house are the $10 or less knockoffs with laptop cells. All of these are the clickie type with no drain. I have them all over the house so there is one anywhere that light might ever be needed. I have at least 20 in "service" at any given time. 
For any excursion that will take me out of the house I Always top off the light of choice. If I will be away from an outlet, like camping, I take several lights instead of taking extra cells. This way I have flood, thrower, and small pocket lights for a variety of capabilities. For the light in the car I have settled on the Fenix UC35. It is tail clickie and USB rechargeable. My car has a USB port in it and I can charge it up on the road if needed.

Back to the EC4S. All arguments are valid from a very specific perspective and each person has his or her own perspective but If the drain was not there would anyone say; 
"This dam light has NO DRAIN!! Who the hell would design a light with no drain!! I will Never, I mean NEVER own a light that wont suck the batteries dry and force me to keep them charged!!"

Not meaning to rub anyone's nose in it ya know, i'm just saying...


----------



## jlodvo (Feb 19, 2016)

hello guys got a pair of ec4s and was wondering whats the best way to raise the positive terminals, i only have a pair of nipples 18650 batts, and common 18650 in my area are flat-tops and wont work, any good idea on how to fix this? also is thierany link on how to remove the front board? was thinking of soldering something on the terminals to raise it a bit, or may some have modded this and might have a tutorial thanks in advance


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2016)

how long a fully loaded 18650 last in FL? I'm seeing some slow drain, but few websites results waries from 0,1 drop/week to double that.
thx for answers, I'm really interested in this light


----------



## Parrot Quack (Mar 26, 2016)

I have no idea.

Whether they need it or not, I charge the batteries in the EC4S about once a month or when Turbo and High have the same output. In the case of the EC4 and the TM16, I have the batteries removed and stored in plastic cases. For the TM16GT, I have the back of the battery case unscrewed so there's no parasitic drain.


----------



## trojansteel (Apr 3, 2016)

Wish this light had a something like a 20lm setting


----------



## Ghost_sk (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi guys. Right now thanks for m4dm4x there is a posibility to buy EC4 for aproximately 27€. I am really interesting because I am still dont have any decent thrower.

Do you think that it is worth for this price? Thank you


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 7, 2016)

Ghost sk, welcome to CPF. Your post looks to be off topic for this thread. Please do some research re your question regarding the value of a light. Check out the buy/sell/trade forum here on CPF for lights sold.

Bill


----------



## alec66 (Sep 11, 2016)

anyone tried on EC4S Keeppower 18650 protected 3,500mah?
Hope they will fit


----------



## balticvid (Dec 5, 2016)

*Re: EC4S: 2x18650 2150lm*

I agree with the bad drain feature. It sucks.
That is why there is no sale here.


----------

